# < The Roseau Thread >



## Cosmopolitan

Hardly a day goes by without me seeing an ordinary woman, often French but not necessarily so, interrupt her life to post a pic of herself on instagram proudly carrying a Longchamp Roseau bag. And it always makes me smile. Sometimes the bag is a shiny new purchase but more likely it’s a vintage piece that already has seen a lot of love. The classic Roseau, introduced by Longchamp in 1992, is a best seller for the company, said to be second only to the Pliage. It’s name, meaning “reed” in French, was chosen due to its closure. The line clearly deserves its own thread here on tPF. I have many pics to post, including lots of Roseaus in the Wild, and then I’ll share my own Roseau bags. I hope other members will post pics of theirs too.

We’ll start off with some vintage Longchamp ads for the Roseau, provided by @seton 

1996



1997


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Over 25+ years, Roseaus have been crafted from countless materials, including smooth leathers, barenia-type leather, coated and textured leathers, patents and embossed leathers, and canvas and other fabrics. They’ve featured logos, stripes, prints, flowers, you name it. And the classic Roseau tote has had many spinoff styles, including hobos and shoulder bags, crossbody bags, clutches and wristlets, and SLGs. It would be impossible to catalogue them all here. But by way of introduction, I’d thought we’d go back just a couple of years to 2016, which was a big year for the Roseau.

SPRING 2016
This was the season that Longchamp introduced the current Roseau style made of a textured leather with a contrasting interior color. At the outset they were called the “Roseau Reversible” but now they no longer are meant to be turned inside-out.

pic source: official Longchamp instagram/facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

FALL 2016
Longchamp turned next to updating the Roseau Croco style, changing some design elements and the lining to give the bag a more modern feel.

pic source: official Longchamp instagram/facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SPRING 2017

pic source: official Longchamp instagram/facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

FALL 2017

pic source: official Longchamp instagram/facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SPRING 2018

pic source: official Longchamp instagram/facebook







currently available colors

ROSEAU

Black
Navy
Tobacco
Blush
Clay


----------



## Cosmopolitan

currently available colors

ROSEAU CROCO

Black
Jade
Ivory







ROSEAU HERITAGE

Black
Chocolate
Natural


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus in the Wild
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

And here are my Roseaus: 

Roseau Croco Small Tote Bags in Black and Greige (fall 2016)

Roseau Small Tote Bag in Gray and Roseau Crossbody Bag in Red (fall 2017)


----------



## seton

Right now, I only have a Roseau Heritage in Brown. I almost never use the straps on top handle bags but I find that I need it for the Roseau which is why I gravitated toward the Heritage version. I do have several Roseau SLGs which I will post some other time.

In the classroom and outside.
Also, my bag twin on IG carrying hers.
And a pic of it being made in the factory.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Right now, I only have a Roseau Heritage in Brown.



Beautiful!


----------



## seton

Thank you for this great thread, Cosmo. It looks fab! xx

I also posted a lot of Roseaus on this page in the Celebrities thread including one of Princess Sofia carrying her classic black tote:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-toting-their-longchamps.858970/page-6


----------



## SmokieDragon

Excellent thread, @Cosmopolitan ! The Roseau certainly has a long history and it's interesting how it's evolved over all these years 

Here are my Roseaus, A Medium Roseau Heritage in Ebony (season unknown) and a Large Roseau Longchamp 1948 KL Edition (AW 2017)


----------



## dianagrace

This thread.

Mine is here at work with me today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Excellent thread, @Cosmopolitan ! The Roseau certainly has a long history and it's interesting how it's evolved over all these years
> 
> Here are my Roseaus, A Medium Roseau Heritage in Ebony (season unknown) and a Large Roseau Longchamp 1948 KL Edition (AW 2017)





dianagrace said:


> This thread.
> 
> Mine is here at work with me today



Thank you both, and thanks for adding your pretty Roseau pics!


----------



## dianagrace




----------



## dianagrace

I don't know why the first picture didn't show up. Let me try again


----------



## pmburk

Here are a few pics of my Roseau. I don't know exactly how old it is, it was purchased secondhand. My husband actually found it for me at an estate sale one Saturday while he was out running errands. He had them hold it, and brought me back to look at it. It looked like it had never been carried, very nice condition. I love the size & the long shoulder straps. Mine is also made in France.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pmburk said:


> Here are a few pics of my Roseau



Wonderful vintage bag! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catsinthebag

I feel like this thread is long overdue — thank you, @Cosmopolitan for starting it and adding all the lovely photos. 

The Roseau is my favorite Longchamp style. I can’t believe I only have one — must work on fixing that situation! 

Here’s my small Heritage in Taupe:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> I feel like this thread is long overdue — thank you, @Cosmopolitan for starting it and adding all the lovely photos.
> 
> The Roseau is my favorite Longchamp style. I can’t believe I only have one — must work on fixing that situation!
> 
> Here’s my small Heritage in Taupe:
> 
> View attachment 3994164



Awesome pic!  Looks like we both may live in 100+ yr old houses lol.

These Roseau Heritage bags posted by you and @seton and @SmokieDragon are all in such great shape. Maybe I should overcome my apprehension about the delicacy of barenia leather....


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Awesome pic!  Looks like we both may live in 100+ yr old houses lol.
> 
> These Roseau Heritage bags posted by you and @seton and @SmokieDragon are all in such great shape. Maybe I should overcome my apprehension about the delicacy of barenia leather....



lol, yes, the house is 150 years old! Looks like the floors gave it away. 

I have a vintage Barenia Kelly, as well as a bought-new-from-boutique Barenia card holder,  and I don’t think the leather on the Heritage Roseau bags is the same. It does patina a bit, but isn’t nearly as prone to scratches as Barenia in its early stages. I haven’t babied my Roseau Heritage bag at all, and it never went through the ugly duckling phase that Hermes Barenia goes through. It also hasn’t darkened nearly as much as a Barenia bag would. The handles are still the same color as the bag, and I use hand lotion and don’t wrap the handles. So, while the Roseau leather does break in, it’s not nearly to the same degree. I think you are safe!


----------



## Phiomega

Here is my Camel reversible Roseau with some of my daily pouches some times ago. 

Did not know that Roseau line is real part of LC history. I like the clean line and structured but not rigid feel of it. I love the reversible line the most - I don’t really like the ‘edge’ of the bag in the new version... but the colors are lovely!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> lol, yes, the house is 150 years old! Looks like the floors gave it away.
> 
> I have a vintage Barenia Kelly, as well as a bought-new-from-boutique Barenia card holder,  and I don’t think the leather on the Heritage Roseau bags is the same. It does patina a bit, but isn’t nearly as prone to scratches as Barenia in its early stages. I haven’t babied my Roseau Heritage bag at all, and it never went through the ugly duckling phase that Hermes Barenia goes through. It also hasn’t darkened nearly as much as a Barenia bag would. The handles are still the same color as the bag, and I use hand lotion and don’t wrap the handles. So, while the Roseau leather does break in, it’s not nearly to the same degree. I think you are safe!


 
Ours is about 130 yrs old so I know the joys—and creaks and splinters—of original hardwood floors.

Interesting about the leather. When I was in my H phase I did box but never barenia. I will have to look at the Roseau Heritage bags more closely some time.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3994340
> 
> Here is my Camel reversible Roseau with some of my daily pouches some times ago.
> 
> Did not know that Roseau line is real part of LC history. I like the clean line and structured but not rigid feel of it. I love the reversible line the most - I don’t really like the ‘edge’ of the bag in the new version... but the colors are lovely!



I just love this camel color!  And yes I’ve read that the Roseaus were created a year before the Pliage bags in 1993.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Thanks, Cosmo, for starting this thread!

Thanks to everyone who has shared pics and their collections. 

They all look great!


----------



## dianagrace

One more I found on Pinterest


----------



## obscurity7

I had a moment where I thought, "1992 isn't that long ago!" and then I was very sad when I realized how long ago it really was.  LOL

Second, the stock photos never did the bag justice.  I rarely see them in the DC area, and all these pictures of them out and about in the real world are giving me a new appreciation for the line.  Thanks so much, Cosmo, for putting all this together!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> ...a Large Roseau Longchamp 1948 KL Edition (AW 2017)



Correction: The 1948 KL Edition Roseau is from SS 2017, not AW


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Awesome pic!  Looks like we both may live in 100+ yr old houses lol.
> 
> These Roseau Heritage bags posted by you and @seton and @SmokieDragon are all in such great shape. Maybe I should overcome my apprehension about the delicacy of barenia leather....



I am lucky because my Roseau Heritage already had a patina and it didn't go through the phase of scratches with me. I love the smell of its leather and it's so soft and smooth. It's a great bag


----------



## seton

My Roseau Sakura and Roseau Croco coin purse (cloudy day, blech)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> My Roseau Sakura and Roseau Croco coin purse (cloudy day, blech)
> 
> View attachment 3995370



Especially love that little croco!


----------



## ReneeMer

this is one of my favorites.   It is textured reversible caramel/pink.   The leather is exceptional, the bag doesn’t lose shape and it is so elegant.  I have different brands: from LV through Givenchy to Tory Burch and this bags is standing the test of time.  Recommend it ten thousand times.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Love all the pics of the Roseau. It is such a classic elegant shape that stands the test of time. Thank you @Cosmopolitan for starting this thread.


----------



## Stansy

A while ago someone here wrote about a friend who sold her Birkin in favour of her LC Roseau, and I can totally relate!
I sold my Birkin after only one year as it was too heavy and inpractical, but I use my Roseau regularly with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

TheRealReal.com has a bunch of Roseaus right now. (I’ve purchased one Longchamp bag from them and it was a good experience.)

That’s one great thing about Roseaus, they are readily available on the secondary market if that’s your thing. And the advantage of buying vintage is that you don’t have to worry about babying the bag so much.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for starting this thread.  I am a LC newbie and would like to look at more of the various leather lines.  (Shoulder bags and hobos are my preferred style.).  Your Roseau bags are beautiful.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.  I am a LC newbie and would like to look at more of the various leather lines.  (Shoulder bags and hobos are my preferred style.).  Your Roseau bags are beautiful.



Thank you and have fun exploring Longchamp!


----------



## swdl

SmokieDragon said:


> Correction: The 1948 KL Edition Roseau is from SS 2017, not AW [emoji3]


Loove this bag[emoji7]


----------



## swdl

My little collection
-roseau croco in mango (Made in Mauritius)
-roseau box in black (MIC)and the clutch is in gallet(MIF)
- roseau pouch in green and the card holder in aubergine both MIC
-roseau panier d art for this SS 18 [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

swdl said:


> Loove this bag[emoji7]



Thanks so much!  Was really excited to get this bag since KL is my hometown


----------



## Cosmopolitan

swdl said:


> My little collection
> -roseau croco in mango (Made in Mauritius)
> -roseau box in black (MIC)and the clutch is in gallet(MIF)
> - roseau pouch in green and the card holder in aubergine both MIC
> -roseau panier d art for this SS 18 [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997107



Great Roseau collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

swdl said:


> My little collection



What a lovely collection! They are all beautiful.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

green Roseau on instagram today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring 2018 Roseau featured in PurseBlog article, "No Matter Your Budget, Embossed Crocodile is The Bag Trend to Watch"

https://www.purseblog.com/trends/no-matter-budget-embossed-crocodile-bag-trend-watch/


----------



## luxluna

Thank you for this thread. I enjoyed reading and viewing every single picture. Am hoping to get my second Roseau soon but am not sure which style. The turquoise is calling me but the black looks timeless and practical. 

If anyone has a small Roseau, please share what you can put in it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## luxluna

Cosmopolitan said:


> spring 2018 Roseau featured in PurseBlog article, "No Matter Your Budget, Embossed Crocodile is The Bag Trend to Watch"
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/trends/no-matter-budget-embossed-crocodile-bag-trend-watch/
> 
> View attachment 3998792


Ahh this is the one I am looking at.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

luxluna said:


> Ahh this is the one I am looking at.



Have you seen it in person yet? I like the color in the stock photo but wonder how true to life it is.


----------



## luxluna

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Have you seen it in person yet? I like the color in the stock photo but wonder how true to life it is. [emoji2]


No but I hope to go to the store soon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luxluna said:


> Thank you for this thread. I enjoyed reading and viewing every single picture. Am hoping to get my second Roseau soon but am not sure which style. The turquoise is calling me but the black looks timeless and practical.
> 
> If anyone has a small Roseau, please share what you can put in it. Thanks in advance.



@luxluna you should post a pic of your Roseau in this thread


----------



## LuvAllBags

OMG I love this thread! Thank you, Cosmo! The dark green Croco...is it from last fall? It’s calling my name bigtime...may have to try to hunt it down secondhand. I have loved Roseau forever. It was the line that first caught my attention, way back in the late 90’s when it only came in a few colors.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> OMG I love this thread! Thank you, Cosmo! The dark green Croco...is it from last fall? It’s calling my name bigtime...may have to try to hunt it down secondhand. I have loved Roseau forever. It was the line that first caught my attention, way back in the late 90’s when it only came in a few colors.



Yes that dark green Roseau haunts me too!!! It was from last fall but as I recall U.S. Longchamp did not offer it; was available in Europe etc.


----------



## Kneurotic

I have 3 Roseaus - 
1) Light blue patent handheld circa 2005, 
2) Camel with shoulder length straps circa 2006 and 
3) Gunmetal handheld circa 2009.
Below pics are sourced online.




Unfortunately, 1) turned yellow and 2) had bubbling/peeling issues. I know they are "vintage" but they were used only a handful of times, stored in their dustbags and always inside my closet.  For both bags, Longchamp said they couldn't do anything.  It's a shame because I adore the size/shape/weight.  Just a word of caution for those looking for these bags... 2 out of 3 of my bags had what I consider defects and Longchamp refused to acknowledge the issues.

So I took matters into my own hands and did some DIY - dyed the light blue to black.


Currently working on the camel one with peeling issues. If anyone is interested, I can post an update when I finish dyeing it.

Again, I really love the bags, I just hate the problems they come with.

By the way, Louis Vuitton just launched a Millefeuille bag that looks very similar in shape to the Roseau!


----------



## luxluna

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes that dark green Roseau haunts me too!!! It was from last fall but as I recall U.S. Longchamp did not offer it; was available in Europe etc.
> 
> View attachment 4006354


I am looking for the small croc bag. What is it called, any idea?


----------



## luxluna

Cosmopolitan said:


> @luxluna you should post a pic of your Roseau in this thread


Let me search for a pic!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luxluna said:


> I am looking for the small croc bag. What is it called, any idea?



The small bag was the Roseau Croco Crossbody. It was available from fall 2016 through fall 2017, but apparently it has been discontinued for spring 2018.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kneurotic said:


> I have 3 Roseaus -
> 1) Light blue patent handheld circa 2005,
> 2) Camel with shoulder length straps circa 2006 and
> 3) Gunmetal handheld circa 2009.
> Below pics are sourced online.
> View attachment 4007322
> View attachment 4007312
> View attachment 4007313
> 
> Unfortunately, 1) turned yellow and 2) had bubbling/peeling issues. I know they are "vintage" but they were used only a handful of times, stored in their dustbags and always inside my closet.  For both bags, Longchamp said they couldn't do anything.  It's a shame because I adore the size/shape/weight.  Just a word of caution for those looking for these bags... 2 out of 3 of my bags had what I consider defects and Longchamp refused to acknowledge the issues.
> 
> So I took matters into my own hands and did some DIY - dyed the light blue to black.
> View attachment 4007306
> 
> Currently working on the camel one with peeling issues. If anyone is interested, I can post an update when I finish dyeing it.
> 
> Again, I really love the bags, I just hate the problems they come with.
> 
> By the way, Louis Vuitton just launched a Millefeuille bag that looks very similar in shape to the Roseau!



That's a shame that your bags discoloured and peeled. Would love to see how your camel one looks after your recolouring


----------



## luxluna

Cosmopolitan said:


> The small bag was the Roseau Croco Crossbody. It was available from fall 2016 through fall 2017, but apparently it has been discontinued for spring 2018.
> 
> View attachment 4007713
> View attachment 4007714


Do you know if this will be available for Summer or Autumn?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luxluna said:


> Do you know if this will be available for Summer or Autumn?



No I doubt it’ll return now that it’s been discontinued


----------



## luxluna

Cosmopolitan said:


> No I doubt it’ll return now that it’s been discontinued


That is so sad to know! I missed out on this. There is none on eBay.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes that dark green Roseau haunts me too!!! It was from last fall but as I recall U.S. Longchamp did not offer it; was available in Europe etc.
> 
> View attachment 4006354



Oh, that explains it! I love green and it didn’t make sense that it completely missed my green radar.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus from the past two days on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseaus



I like the regular Roseau crossbody in pink and surprised at myself when I very rarely carry pink bags. Too bad the coating is a deterring factor.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Joining in!  So excited!
I’m not sure what kind of leather it is. Can you tell?




It’s the biggest size, I think. 

There are scratches on the front and the back. 




Any suggestions how I could remove or make the scratches less noticeable?  

Do I use Blackrock on the whole bag, maybe?  I use that on the corner of my Cuir pieces. I would really appreciate any insights you guys can share. 

And it came with this cloth. 




What is it for?

I got a really good deal on it. So I bought it. It was marked down, because of the slight scratches. I am not terribly upset about them (somehow with brown leather, I’m more forgiving). But if I could treat the bag somehow, I would. 

Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BlackGrayRed said:


> Joining in!  So excited!
> I’m not sure what kind of leather it is. Can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 4013586
> 
> 
> It’s the biggest size, I think.
> 
> There are scratches on the front and the back.
> 
> View attachment 4013587
> 
> 
> Any suggestions how I could remove or make the scratches less noticeable?
> 
> Do I use Blackrock on the whole bag, maybe?  I use that on the corner of my Cuir pieces. I would really appreciate any insights you guys can share.
> 
> And it came with this cloth.
> 
> View attachment 4013588
> 
> 
> What is it for?
> 
> I got a really good deal on it. So I bought it. It was marked down, because of the slight scratches. I am not terribly upset about them (somehow with brown leather, I’m more forgiving). But if I could treat the bag somehow, I would.
> 
> Thank you!



Ok, you have on your hands, a beautiful Large Cognac(?) Roseau Heritage! Congratulations! It's now known as Roseau Tote Bag L, BTW https://us.longchamp.com/products/roseau-heritage/tote-bag-l/l1881766001

It's made of Natural Calfskin. Here are the Care instructions from the webpage:

"*Care*
This natural leather is sensitive to scratches and develops a patina over time. Despite all our care, this product may bleed onto light-colored clothes, especially in moist conditions. Avoid all contact with oily products, products made of solvent or alcohol (perfume, etc). Avoid prolonged exposure to light. Color can change over time.

This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer."

The cloth that you got is meant to be used to rub the scratches. Over time, your bag will become beautiful with a patina! It will look very classy once it gets to that stage.

Based on the Care instructions above, you don't have to do anything like use Blackrocks. Just use the cloth on the scratches, take care of your bag and it will have a patina.

I also have a Roseau Heritage (medium, Ebony) but when I bought it from the boutique, it already had a patina so I never had to deal with the scratches.


----------



## catsinthebag

BlackGrayRed said:


> Joining in!  So excited!
> I’m not sure what kind of leather it is. Can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 4013586
> 
> 
> It’s the biggest size, I think.
> 
> There are scratches on the front and the back.
> 
> View attachment 4013587
> 
> 
> Any suggestions how I could remove or make the scratches less noticeable?
> 
> Do I use Blackrock on the whole bag, maybe?  I use that on the corner of my Cuir pieces. I would really appreciate any insights you guys can share.
> 
> And it came with this cloth.
> 
> View attachment 4013588
> 
> 
> What is it for?
> 
> I got a really good deal on it. So I bought it. It was marked down, because of the slight scratches. I am not terribly upset about them (somehow with brown leather, I’m more forgiving). But if I could treat the bag somehow, I would.
> 
> Thank you!





SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, you have on your hands, a beautiful Large Cognac(?) Roseau Heritage! Congratulations! It's now known as Roseau Tote Bag L, BTW https://us.longchamp.com/products/roseau-heritage/tote-bag-l/l1881766001
> 
> It's made of Natural Calfskin. Here are the Care instructions from the webpage:
> 
> "*Care*
> This natural leather is sensitive to scratches and develops a patina over time. Despite all our care, this product may bleed onto light-colored clothes, especially in moist conditions. Avoid all contact with oily products, products made of solvent or alcohol (perfume, etc). Avoid prolonged exposure to light. Color can change over time.
> 
> This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer."
> 
> The cloth that you got is meant to be used to rub the scratches. Over time, your bag will become beautiful with a patina! It will look very classy once it gets to that stage.
> 
> Based on the Care instructions above, you don't have to do anything like use Blackrocks. Just use the cloth on the scratches, take care of your bag and it will have a patina.
> 
> I also have a Roseau Heritage (medium, Ebony) but when I bought it from the boutique, it already had a patina so I never had to deal with the scratches.



Like SmokieDragon said, your bag is from the Roseau Heritage line. I love this line, and have one in the smaller size in Taupe — it’s one of my most used bags, especially in warmer weather due to the lighter color. As said above, the Roseau line is made out of natural leather — the intention is for it to develop a patina over time. If I were you, I would not treat the bag — you may lessen the appearance of the scratches, but you may also stop the patina process (especially with a waterproofing agent) causing the scratches may remain to some degree and not develop into a patina. 

My advice would be to just use the bag and let the patina develop in its own time. Use the cloth if you want to buff out scratches. Rubbing the scratches gently with your finger may also help the patina process along, as the natural oils from your hands may help them blend in. The patina will develop faster the more you use the bag — one day you’ll look at it and realize the scratches have blended in and you hardly notice them anymore.


----------



## EVIE1001

Here is a pic of my Roseaus. Red croc and natural Heritage both bought in sales last year
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . I don't use these in winter but it is time to bring them out now☺️


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, you have on your hands, a beautiful Large Cognac(?) Roseau Heritage! Congratulations! It's now known as Roseau Tote Bag L, BTW https://us.longchamp.com/products/roseau-heritage/tote-bag-l/l1881766001
> 
> It's made of Natural Calfskin. Here are the Care instructions from the webpage:
> 
> "*Care*
> This natural leather is sensitive to scratches and develops a patina over time. Despite all our care, this product may bleed onto light-colored clothes, especially in moist conditions. Avoid all contact with oily products, products made of solvent or alcohol (perfume, etc). Avoid prolonged exposure to light. Color can change over time.
> 
> This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer."
> 
> The cloth that you got is meant to be used to rub the scratches. Over time, your bag will become beautiful with a patina! It will look very classy once it gets to that stage.
> 
> Based on the Care instructions above, you don't have to do anything like use Blackrocks. Just use the cloth on the scratches, take care of your bag and it will have a patina.
> 
> I also have a Roseau Heritage (medium, Ebony) but when I bought it from the boutique, it already had a patina so I never had to deal with the scratches.



Thank you so much, SmokieDragon!
Such great information. 
You’re awesome!

I love it so much!
I already used it this morning to run an errand. Without any treatment!  I couldn’t wait. Yay!!!
Happy to hear it’s best to not treat it, after all. 

I knew when I saw it at Bloomingdale’s that it was a fantastic deal!

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

catsinthebag said:


> Like SmokieDragon said, your bag is from the Roseau Heritage line. I love this line, and have one in the smaller size in Taupe — it’s one of my most used bags, especially in warmer weather due to the lighter color. As said above, the Roseau line is made out of natural leather — the intention is for it to develop a patina over time. If I were you, I would not treat the bag — you may lessen the appearance of the scratches, but you may also stop the patina process (especially with a waterproofing agent) causing the scratches may remain to some degree and not develop into a patina.
> 
> My advice would be to just use the bag and let the patina develop in its own time. Use the cloth if you want to buff out scratches. Rubbing the scratches gently with your finger may also help the patina process along, as the natural oils from your hands may help them blend in. The patina will develop faster the more you use the bag — one day you’ll look at it and realize the scratches have blended in and you hardly notice them anymore.



Thank you, catsinthebag!
You guys are so knowledgeable!
I appreciate you sharing your knowledge of this line. 

I love the support and the enthusiasm you and SmokieDragon are sharing with me. 

I love the Longchamp TPF community!


----------



## seton

BlackGrayRed said:


> Joining in!  So excited!
> I’m not sure what kind of leather it is. Can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 4013586
> 
> 
> It’s the biggest size, I think.
> 
> There are scratches on the front and the back.
> 
> View attachment 4013587
> 
> 
> Any suggestions how I could remove or make the scratches less noticeable?
> 
> Do I use Blackrock on the whole bag, maybe?  I use that on the corner of my Cuir pieces. I would really appreciate any insights you guys can share.
> 
> And it came with this cloth.
> 
> View attachment 4013588
> 
> 
> What is it for?
> 
> I got a really good deal on it. So I bought it. It was marked down, because of the slight scratches. I am not terribly upset about them (somehow with brown leather, I’m more forgiving). But if I could treat the bag somehow, I would.
> 
> Thank you!



It looks like the bigger version of mine in Brown. I posted a pic of mine on Page 2.

That cloth is great. Try rubbing the scratches with the cloth using a circular motion. The scratches should blend in. Do not use Blackrocks. I have seen LC's conditioner on it and it worked great but that is pricy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BlackGrayRed said:


> Joining in!  So excited!





EVIE1001 said:


> Here is a pic of my Roseaus.



Beautiful Roseaus! Thanks to both of you for posting them.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> It looks like the bigger version of mine in Brown. I posted a pic of mine on Page 2.
> 
> That cloth is great. Try rubbing the scratches with the cloth using a circular motion. The scratches should blend in. Do not use Blackrocks. I have seen LC's conditioner on it and it worked great but that is pricy.



Thanks, Seton!

I tend to gravitate toward black and red bags, which is what I have most in my collection. But this color is so lovely!

I hope you’ve been enjoying yours.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful Roseaus! Thanks to both of you for posting them.



Thanks, Cosmo!
I fell in love with this line, because of this thread. Before that, I didn’t pay much attention to it, even though, I thought it looked lovely. 

It was such a find. After the additional discount the manager gave me for the scratches, the total came to $255 and some change, before tax. I’m elated!  Especially knowing that it normally retails for over $1,000.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks, Cosmo!
> I fell in love with this line, because of this thread. Before that, I didn’t pay much attention to it, even though, I thought it looked lovely.
> 
> It was such a find. After the additional discount the manager gave me for the scratches, the total came to $255 and some change, before tax. I’m elated!  Especially knowing that it normally retails for over $1,000.



Wow great deal! Always happy to enable lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks, Cosmo!
> I fell in love with this line, because of this thread. Before that, I didn’t pay much attention to it, even though, I thought it looked lovely.
> 
> It was such a find. After the additional discount the manager gave me for the scratches, the total came to $255 and some change, before tax. I’m elated!  Especially knowing that it normally retails for over $1,000.



An excellent score!  Well done again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BlackGrayRed said:


> I fell in love with this line.



Congrats! I especially love the bamboo clasp of the Roseau and its clean lines.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I especially love the bamboo clasp of the Roseau and its clean lines.



Thanks!

Yes! I do, too!

The bamboo toggle is such good quality. The weight of it feels great in the hand. The leather on mine is so luxurious!  The fabric lining is also great.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BlackGrayRed said:


> The bamboo toggle is such good quality. The weight of it feels great in the hand. The leather on mine is so luxurious!  The fabric lining is also great.



Please don't tempt me further. Ever since I saw the pink Roseau and the teal croco Roseau, I had been toying with the idea of getting one. [emoji28]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

frenziedhandbag said:


> Please don't tempt me further. Ever since I saw the pink Roseau and the teal croco Roseau, I had been toying with the idea of getting one. [emoji28]



If it makes your heart sing and you find a good deal, go for it!  It’s a lovely design.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black Roseaus on instagram this week


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I've seen instagram posts the past few days from two French retailers suggesting there's a new metallic Roseau coming out... "Roseau Metal".... gold, rose gold. One of the hashtags is #ah18 meaning these may be for the fall 2018 line.

Photo quality is not great so it's hard to judge what they look like. I know that 80s/90s nostalgia is big right now, but personally I'm not sure I'm ready for a return to metallic bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've seen instagram posts the past few days from two French retailers suggesting there's a new metallic Roseau coming out... "Roseau Metal".... gold, rose gold. One of the hashtags is #ah18 meaning these may be for the fall 2018 line.
> 
> Photo quality is not great so it's hard to judge what they look like. I know that 80s/90s nostalgia is big right now, but personally I'm not sure I'm ready for a return to metallic bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028343



Oic! Metallic bags attract a lot of attention - which can be good or bad


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've seen instagram posts the past few days from two French retailers suggesting there's a new metallic Roseau coming out... "Roseau Metal".... gold, rose gold. One of the hashtags is #ah18 meaning these may be for the fall 2018 line.
> 
> Photo quality is not great so it's hard to judge what they look like. I know that 80s/90s nostalgia is big right now, but personally I'm not sure I'm ready for a return to metallic bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028343



Metallic bags have been in for at least the last 2 yrs but since they are especially prone to color loss, it's really impratical to get it in a bag that is used quite often like a tote.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

recent Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Simplyput

I got this large Roseau tote a few months ago in a thrift store for $3.[emoji173]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Simplyput said:


> I got this large Roseau tote a few months ago in a thrift store for $3.[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033223
> View attachment 4033224



That's an amazing deal! I'm not sure whether it's actually a Roseau, because it looks like it doesn't have the bamboo toggle closure? In any event, it's a wonderful classic Longchamp find.


----------



## Simplyput

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's an amazing deal! I'm not sure whether it's actually a Roseau, because it looks like it doesn't have the bamboo toggle closure? In any event, it's a wonderful classic Longchamp find. [emoji2]


Yes, Seton on the Authenticate this Longchamp  here on tpf told me it was a Roseau when i inquired, this was a few months ago if you wish to search.

Yes, i thought it was a amazing deal, too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Simplyput said:


> Yes, Seton on the Authenticate this Longchamp  here on tpf told me it was a Roseau when i inquired, this was a few months ago if you wish to search.
> 
> Yes, i thought it was a amazing deal, too.



Haha, well if @seton told you it's a Roseau, you can take that to the bank!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

today’s Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've seen instagram posts the past few days from two French retailers suggesting there's a new metallic Roseau coming out... "Roseau Metal".... gold, rose gold. One of the hashtags is #ah18 meaning these may be for the fall 2018 line.
> 
> Photo quality is not great so it's hard to judge what they look like. I know that 80s/90s nostalgia is big right now, but personally I'm not sure I'm ready for a return to metallic bags.
> 
> View attachment 4028341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028343



Here’s the new gold metallic Roseau


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Excellent thread, @Cosmopolitan ! The Roseau certainly has a long history and it's interesting how it's evolved over all these years
> 
> Here are my Roseaus, A Medium Roseau Heritage in Ebony (season unknown) and a Large Roseau Longchamp 1948 KL Edition (AW 2017)



Is Longchamp’s ebony shade black or a dark brown!

Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BlackGrayRed said:


> Is Longchamp’s ebony shade black or a dark brown!
> 
> Thanks!



It's a dark brown


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a dark brown



Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Amazona

That red patent R...O.M.G.  I've been on the lookout for a large, structured tote since my Wera Stockholm is starting to look a bit haggered and was looking into Decadent Meryl as an alternative but it seems I need to take a closer look at the patent Roseaus. Never was into shiny glazed leather but in the dark red color it's so yummy! Anyone have an idea if this is Opera or some other color?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazona said:


> That red patent R...O.M.G.  I've been on the lookout for a large, structured tote since my Wera Stockholm is starting to look a bit haggered and was looking into Decadent Meryl as an alternative but it seems I need to take a closer look at the patent Roseaus. Never was into shiny glazed leather but in the dark red color it's so yummy! Anyone have an idea if this is Opera or some other color?



Hard to say what the color name is for sure, since it has been a while since LC has made patent Roseaus. Vintage Roseaus are so readily available on the secondary market, I bet it wouldn't take long for you to hunt down something similar.  

Or perhaps LC will come out with a new burgundy Roseau for fall; we already are seeing the burgundy color in the fall Heritage, Amazone and Penelope lines. (In fact, that Roseau crossbody that I posted two posts up #117 sort of looks burgundy to me; although it could also be black or aubergine from last fall under weird lighting.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseaus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107104



I particularly like the look of the short handle tote. Chic and elegant. [emoji7] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sacha1009

Its really nice to see all nice Roseau !!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was in NYC the last few days and almost bought the blue Roseau Croco tote with silver interior. I still may decide to get it. I bought a Penelope instead. Loved the blue Croco though. Perfect slate blue color, IMO.


----------



## dianagrace

Cosmopolitan you find the best photos.  Thanks for the time you spend making this thread fabulous.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> Cosmopolitan you find the best photos.  Thanks for the time you spend making this thread fabulous.



Thank you dear!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram 

Same person as above post #126


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## zen1965

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4166192



Thank you for this thread.
I have exactly the same bag - it is heavenly lightweight and the same time really sturdy. If it had a shoulder-carry option, it would be absolutely perfect. As it is, it is almost perfect!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

zen1965 said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> I have exactly the same bag - it is heavenly lightweight and the same time really sturdy. If it had a shoulder-carry option, it would be absolutely perfect. As it is, it is almost perfect!



Love the classic style of your bag! Always happy to meet another Roseau lover.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram 

(first one is in Aix en Provence, second is in Paris)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram; same tobacco color that I recently purchased


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## MJDaisy

I’m in the market for a new bag and love how classic this style is. This thread may be putting me over the edge [emoji7]


----------



## girliegirl

MJDaisy said:


> I’m in the market for a new bag and love how classic this style is. This thread may be putting me over the edge [emoji7]


Same for me! I keep coming to look at it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MJDaisy said:


> I’m in the market for a new bag and love how classic this style is. This thread may be putting me over the edge [emoji7]





girliegirl said:


> Same for me! I keep coming to look at it.



Ladies you can’t go wrong with a Roseau!


----------



## seton

26 years and still going!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> 26 years and still going!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau in the Neiman Marcus Christmas Book 2018


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Outgoing German Chancellor Angela Merkel with a Roseau. (She also owns several Longchamp Penelope bags and I’ve previously posted a few pics of those in the Celebs thread.)


----------



## seton

I'm pretty sure her bag is Terracotta.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## minoxa33

OP asked me to post my bag here quite some time ago. Today, I conditioned it and here it is! LC Roseau Tortue:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

minoxa33 said:


> OP asked me to post my bag here quite some time ago. Today, I conditioned it and here it is! LC Roseau Tortue



What a great vintage piece! Thanks for posting your Roseau.


----------



## minoxa33

Cosmopolitan said:


> What a great vintage piece! Thanks for posting your Roseau.



You are welcome! However, I do not think it is 25+ years old. Maybe from 2012? Does anyone know?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

minoxa33 said:


> However, I do not think it is 25+ years old



Obviously I was using the term vintage loosely, as in, not a currently available style. Wasn't implying it dated back to the creation of the Roseau line in 1992. Sorry if you took offense.


----------



## minoxa33

Cosmopolitan said:


> Obviously I was using the term vintage loosely, as in, not a currently available style. Wasn't implying it dated back to the creation of the Roseau line in 1992. Sorry if you took offense.



No offence taken! I love looking at all the pictures here!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

With the Roseau Croco about to be rested, I decided to hoard another one before they're gone. I ordered the SS18 ivory small tote with metallic silver interior, which NM was offering for over 40% off on cyber Monday. So it'll be a white Christmas for me.  ❄ ⛄️ ❄ ⛄️ ❄ ⛄️ ❄




IG pic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I ordered the SS18 ivory small tote with metallic silver interior



Wow, this Roseau is gorgeous. I love the contrasting metallic silver interior. It's only right that you get another one. The Roseau croco is too pretty not to own more.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> With the Roseau Croco about to be rested, I decided to hoard another one before they're gone. I ordered the SS18 ivory small tote with metallic silver interior, which NM was offering for over 40% off on cyber Monday. So it'll be a white Christmas for me.  ❄ ⛄️ ❄ ⛄️ ❄ ⛄️ ❄
> 
> View attachment 4263876
> 
> 
> IG pic
> View attachment 4263877



Great score, Cosmo!  The Ivory is a color you can use all yr long too.

And since I am here, a quick action shot I took. Since I was facing her, I couldnt stop to make sure that I took a clear hot so this was what I ended up with . . .


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> With the Roseau Croco about to be rested, I decided to hoard another one before they're gone. I ordered the SS18 ivory small tote with metallic silver interior, which NM was offering for over 40% off on cyber Monday. So it'll be a white Christmas for me.  [emoji300] [emoji301]️ [emoji300] [emoji301]️ [emoji300] [emoji301]️ [emoji300]
> 
> View attachment 4263876
> 
> 
> IG pic
> View attachment 4263877



Well done and it looks lovely!! My Pilot Blue one has a silver interior too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, this Roseau is gorgeous. I love the contrasting metallic silver interior. It's only right that you get another one. The Roseau croco is too pretty not to own more.



Thank you dear! Good to have you back. We missed you around here. 



seton said:


> Great score, Cosmo!  The Ivory is a color you can use all yr long too.



I’m a little nervous about the color because I haven’t seen this Roseau IRL. Although I do own that black-ivory ombré Heritage bag. I’ve just really been craving a white/off-white tote for the hot summer months. Chalk it up to global warming lol.  






SmokieDragon said:


> Well done and it looks lovely!! My Pilot Blue one has a silver interior too!



I am really looking forward to seeing your Roseau! Hope you love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you dear! Good to have you back. We missed you around here.
> 
> I’m a little nervous about the color because I haven’t seen this Roseau IRL.



Awww.. that's a very sweet thing to say. Thank you. I've missed TPF too and trying to catch up on the updates.

I will be nervous to try an off white bag as well. You are much more courageous than I am. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will be nervous to try an off white bag as well. You are much more courageous than I am. [emoji106]



I worry too but I figure that a white handheld tote would be easier to keep clean than a white crossbody or shoulder bag that rubs against the body and picks up color transfer. (I love the spring white-white Mademoiselle, for instance, but it’s too risky.) Another advantage of the Roseau is that the leather is coated and the ivory color is sort of variegated and hopefully will hide stains.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Another advantage of the Roseau is that the leather is coated and the ivory color is sort of variegated and hopefully will hide stains.



I fully agree. I think you made a wonderful choice. I will be wary of color rub off too if it's a shoulder bag. Some non denim fabrics tend to run color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m a little nervous about the color because I haven’t seen this Roseau IRL. Although I do own that black-ivory ombré Heritage bag. I’ve just really been craving a white/off-white tote for the hot summer months. Chalk it up to global warming lol.
> 
> View attachment 4264156
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing your Roseau! Hope you love it.



I've seen the LH one IRL and I think you're going to love your tote! It's just so striking!

My Roseau will make her debut next week  Can't wait!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bad news. My NM order was cancelled; out of stock. So now maybe I will try to hunt down a SS18 ivory or SS17 white Roseau Croco at the outlets after the holidays.... Or wait to see the rest of the SS19 line. We've already seen that new ivory/white bags are coming in the Mademoiselle, Madeleine, Roseau, 3D and Heritage lines...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bad news. My NM order was cancelled; out of stock. So now maybe I will try to hunt down a SS18 ivory or SS17 white Roseau Croco at the outlets after the holidays.... Or wait to see the rest of the SS19 line. We've already seen that new ivory/white bags are coming in the Mademoiselle, Madeleine, Roseau, 3D and Heritage lines...



Oh no! Sorry to hear that


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bad news. My NM order was cancelled; out of stock. So now maybe I will try to hunt down a SS18 ivory or SS17 white Roseau Croco at the outlets after the holidays.... Or wait to see the rest of the SS19 line. We've already seen that new ivory/white bags are coming in the Mademoiselle, Madeleine, Roseau, 3D and Heritage lines...



Sorry about that, Cosmo. It wasnt meant to be.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bad news. My NM order was cancelled; out of stock...



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you hunt it down. [emoji256]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you hunt it down. [emoji256]



Thanks dear.  Haven’t decided yet whether to hunt an ivory or white Roseau at the outlets. Meanwhile the SS19 taupe Roseau looks like a pretty neutral in some pics, but in others the color looks like mud.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Meanwhile the SS19 taupe Roseau looks like a pretty neutral in some pics, but in others the color looks like mud.



The Taupe Roseau hasn't arrived yet but I did see the taupe Amazone instead. Let's just saw it did not wow me. I'm hoping the Taupe Roseau has less brown tones irl.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Taupe Roseau hasn't arrived yet but I did see the taupe Amazone instead. Let's just saw it did not wow me. I'm hoping the Taupe Roseau has less brown tones irl.



Thanks for the report about the taupe Amazone; haven’t gotten to my boutique in a while. In these pics the taupe Roseau looks ok to me but I need to see it IRL. So far overall I’m not too excited about SS19; between all the fringe, and the lack of interesting new styles, and the repetitive color choices from line to line I’m kinda smh.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So far overall I’m not too excited about SS19.



I share the same view, which might not be a bad thing after all. I shall just be content and use my new additions instead.

I might need to go back to the boutique again and will take a pic of the Taupe Amazone. On me, it looked muddy but I think it will really look beautiful on fair skintones or someone whom likes a good earthy brown.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I share the same view, which might not be a bad thing after all. I shall just be content and use my new additions instead.
> 
> I might need to go back to the boutique again and will take a pic of the Taupe Amazone. On me, it looked muddy but I think it will really look beautiful on fair skintones or someone whom likes a good earthy brown.



Taupe Amazone didn't look too good on me too. It looked ok in the Small size, just ok. The boutique didn't have the Medium but I could already imagine that it would look very ageing on me, or rather the local term would be "very auntie"


----------



## seton

Oh, I love LC taupes and have 2 leather bags in official "Taupe" but one is definitely cooler/darker than the other Taupe. I usually wear it with cooler colors to emphasize the cool tone of it. It's the "Camel" or "Tan" colors that can look muddy with my med to tan skintone.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It looked ok in the Small size, just ok



I agree with you it looks ok in the small. Didn't get to see it in medium. I am a bit disappointed that it didn't go with my skintone but I'm also not surprised as I can't wear brown nor mustard yellow that is in trend this year. Beige is all right for me though... which probably explains why Sand came home instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Oh, I love LC taupes.



I can't wear taupes but I do love having them on as nail colors. Possibly the only way I can wear them. I like warm tones like Camel and Natural as they remind me of my fav Fall season but I still can't get a bag in these tones to work on me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bad news. My NM order was cancelled



Happy ending to the story: Just snagged an ivory Roseau Croco. Will post pics in a week or so when that and a couple of other Longchamp goodies arrive.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy ending



Yay! So happy for you! Can't wait to see all your goodies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy ending to the story: Just snagged an ivory Roseau Croco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289934
> View attachment 4289935
> View attachment 4289936



YAY!!! Congrats!!! You will love it as it looks so elegant


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! So happy for you! Can't wait to see all your goodies!





SmokieDragon said:


> YAY!!! Congrats!!! You will love it as it looks so elegant



Thank you both!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau crossbody on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## ElisaAnna

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4294492
> View attachment 4294493


Looks good! I have this bag in the smaller version and its soo chic!! The quality is very very good too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ElisaAnna said:


> Looks good! I have this bag in the smaller version and its soo chic!! The quality is very very good too



Please share a pic if you like! Always happy to meet new Roseau fans.


----------



## ElisaAnna

Cosmopolitan said:


> Please share a pic if you like! Always happy to meet new Roseau fans.


All I found was this gif image.. I will share more later!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## brightblonde

I like this style.  Can anyone please tell me what the leather feels like?  Is it similar to pebbled or saffiano?  




Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau crossbody on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4291903


----------



## Cosmopolitan

brightblonde said:


> I like this style.  Can anyone please tell me what the leather feels like?  Is it similar to pebbled or saffiano?



The leather is similar to saffiano in that it is a textured, stamped (or pressed) leather. It makes the bag boxy and structured while still somewhat flexible, not too stiff, and it’s very durable. I adore these Roseau crossbody bags and have owned several, including my current one below in tobacco. They are lightweight and super easy to wear. The adjustable strap is a great length that can go short enough to carry on one shoulder when you don’t want crossbody. Lots of mod pics in this thread.


----------



## brightblonde

Cosmopolitan, Thank you.  Your bag is a beautiful color! 





Cosmopolitan said:


> The leather is similar to saffiano in that it is a textured, stamped (or pressed) leather. It makes the bag boxy and structured while still somewhat flexible, not too stiff, and it’s very durable. I adore these Roseau crossbody bags and have owned several, including my current one below in tobacco. They are lightweight and super easy to wear. The adjustable strap is a great length that can go short enough to carry on one shoulder when you don’t want crossbody. Lots of mod pics in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4315006


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just snagged an ivory Roseau Croco.]



Cosmo, have you started using your Ivory Croco yet? I was trying on the new season Ivory Roseau crossbody (old style flap cover) for fun and despite it being in such a light color, I found it so beautiful in its own way. I was trying to justify all sorts of reasons for it. ‍♀️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I adore these Roseau crossbody bags



Plus, I keep coming back to read why you love yours. I guess I'm just pondering whether I can clean a stain if it really happens. Given that it is Ivory, a huge step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cosmo, have you started using your Ivory Croco yet? I was trying on the new season Ivory Roseau crossbody (old style flap cover) for fun and despite it being in such a light color, I found it so beautiful in its own way. I was trying to justify all sorts of reasons for it. ‍♀️





frenziedhandbag said:


> Plus, I keep coming back to read why you love yours. I guess I'm just pondering whether I can clean a stain if it really happens. Given that it is Ivory, a huge step out of my comfort zone.



No I haven’t carried my new ivory Roseau Croco tote outside yet because we are in the dead of winter here. Last weekend was so cold our pipes almost froze (-3F/-20C “feels like” wind chill) and the weekend before we had nearly 12” of snow! ❄️ ⛄️ ❄️ Nevertheless I’ve been wearing my new ivory tote all around the house and imagining matching shoes and outfits and I REALLY like it, despite my initial apprehension about the light color. I’ve never owned an all white/off-white bag, but suddenly I realize they’re just like black bags in that they go with everything. I’m hyper aware and seeing white bags everywhere—so chic and fresh—and I’m obsessing *cough* about possibly getting an ivory Mademoiselle or clay Cavalcade *runs and hides* however impractical that might be.

Anyway back to your question. I have to think that the tight textured leather on the ivory Roseau crossbody would be relatively resistant to stains, much more so than on a softer porous leather like on the Mademoiselle for instance. (The only reason I’m passing on this season’s ivory Roseaus is the metallic pink interior; pink is a non-starter for me.) As I’ve mentioned I’ve found these Roseau crossbodies to be very durable and plus they’re quite affordable. Why not give it a try? IMO someone who lives in a tropical country needs a white bag lol! ☀️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> IMO someone who lives in a tropical country needs a white bag lol! [emoji295]️



-20C oh my, I cannot imagine that temperature. I hope you are keeping warm with plenty of hearty soups and hot coffee/chocolate. Carrying LC around the house helps too!

You echo my thoughts exactly. When I tried on the Ivory crossbody, I thought that it goes with everything, just like black but just less harsh of a color and not to mention chic! I've never owned a white or off white bag before but after wearing Sand Amazone, I realised light colors really look fresh, especially when paired with lighter colors. 

I was hoping that the textured surface is less susceptible to stains as compared to a white 3D or Mlle. I adore the Roseau line but the totes won't work for my lifestyle hence my consideration for the crossbody, which I like for its space and lightness. 

Thank you for sharing your thoughts. It always helps a lot...in enabling sense. [emoji28] Since it is just start of season, I'll ponder over it and probably need to try it on again.

I hope winter ends soon so that you can carry your Roseau tote!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> When I tried on the Ivory crossbody, I thought that it goes with everything, just like black but just less harsh of a color and not to mention chic!



I’ve always been in the “I don’t wear white bags” camp, but looking around I’m seeing lots of women enjoying wearing white bags and I’m realizing why not me, life is too short not to give it a try.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve always been in the “I don’t wear white bags” camp. I’m realizing why not me, life is too short not to give it a try.



Same here. I'm in the same camp but after trying out on that fateful day, it got me thinking too. Life is too short. We should at least give it a try.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

official LC pics of the new Roseau Essential


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Amazona

Does anyone have intel on the Essentiel line, I'm dying to know what the strap drop is on the M and L sizes?


----------



## bugn

Amazona said:


> Does anyone have intel on the Essentiel line, I'm dying to know what the strap drop is on the M and L sizes?



I wanted the size large, but neiman marcus had a code day so I bought the medium orange to get the $100 off. So I have it. It's soooooo awesome!!!! It's squishy soft. It fits very comfortable on the shoulder and I'm a big girl at 5'9". I still want to get the size large. I don't understand why large is ONLY available on the longchamp website. I will prob get the large in the color grey. I haven't measured the straps but I have it hanging with my orange large nylon tote and the straps are the exact same size. HTH  ~ XOXO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazona said:


> Does anyone have intel on the Essentiel line, I'm dying to know what the strap drop is on the M and L sizes?



Appears the strap drop is 10” from what I saw online on Nordstrom, Bloomingdales and Edisac. You could ask @pbnjam who wrote about hers here and posted a pic here.


----------



## Amazona

bugn said:


> I wanted the size large, but neiman marcus had a code day so I bought the medium orange to get the $100 off. So I have it. It's soooooo awesome!!!! It's squishy soft. It fits very comfortable on the shoulder and I'm a big girl at 5'9". I still want to get the size large. I don't understand why large is ONLY available on the longchamp website. I will prob get the large in the color grey. I haven't measured the straps but I have it hanging with my orange large nylon tote and the straps are the exact same size. HTH  ~ XOXO


Oh yeah, I'm 6'1" and if the drop is 10 inches like @Cosmopolitan mentioned, it should be enough. Also with soft leather the drop tends to get a bit longer with age. 

My DvF tote is getting old, I've had it for 3 yrs so it might be time to start looking for a replacement soon...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Essential on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseaus on instagram



The crossbody is so adorable!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## brightblonde

Please help me choose between the Roseau crossbody flap or the mini tote?   Do they hold the same amount?  Are the handles uncomfortable worn crossbody?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

brightblonde said:


> Please help me choose between the Roseau crossbody flap or the mini tote?   Do they hold the same amount?  Are the handles uncomfortable worn crossbody?



I’ve owned several of the regular Roseau crossbody with the flap front and find them elegant and very easy to wear. Personally I’ve always found the mini Roseaus way too cutesy and precious for my taste. JMO of course.

pics: Edisac.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> Please help me choose between the Roseau crossbody flap or the mini tote?   Do they hold the same amount?  Are the handles uncomfortable worn crossbody?


The mini tote is cute but I will choose the crossbody flap as I imagine the handles of the tote to get in the way of things. Plus the mini tote is a open bag. It is a small bag and the height is not tall, though it might be hard to slip a pickpocket hand into that tight opening, I prefer not to be concerned whether small things can fall out of the bag. The mini tote also has the snap buttons at the side, resulting in a tapered upper. That to me, might restrict space as compared to the crossbody flap which is of a simpler design. Do note that I am a practical person when it comes to a bag so my concerns might not be yours. Whichever you choose, so long as you like it, then I think it is the best for you. [emoji4]


----------



## brightblonde

Thank you, Cosmopolitan & frenziedhandbag.  I just ordered the flap crossbody!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> I just ordered the flap crossbody!



Our pleasure to share our thoughts. 
Woooh [emoji7] Do let us know how you like it after it arrives? I hope it works out for you. Which color did you choose?


----------



## brightblonde

frenziedhandbag said:


> Our pleasure to share our thoughts.
> Woooh [emoji7] Do let us know how you like it after it arrives? I hope it works out for you. Which color did you choose?



Thanks.  I ordered Ivory.  With rush shipping! 

I don't have any bags in that color.  And wanted to lighten up for spring & summer.  I will post pix when it arrives.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> I ordered Ivory.



I've been thinking about this color ever since I tried on the Roseau croc crossbody with flap. I don't have bags in such a light color either, apart from the Sand Amazone. Intend to check out the Game On line next week at the boutique, and to try on the Roseau crossbody again. Looking forward to seeing your pictures! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cosmopolitan

brightblonde said:


> Thanks.  I ordered Ivory.  With rush shipping!
> 
> I don't have any bags in that color.  And wanted to lighten up for spring & summer.  I will post pix when it arrives.



Congrats! Hope it works for you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## brightblonde

Cosmopolitan, thanks.   I agree the mini tote is cute.  And looks nice in these photos.  But I'm past the cute age.  I think the flap will be better for me.  I like simple & classic.  I'm looking forward to delivery! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> I've been thinking about this color ever since I tried on the Roseau croc crossbody with flap. I don't have bags in such a light color either, apart from the Sand Amazone. Intend to check out the Game On line next week at the boutique, and to try on the Roseau crossbody again. Looking forward to seeing your pictures!
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app



Frenziedhandbag, I'm interested to hear your review of Game On.  I haven't been to a boutique, so I can't compare.  I'm also considering Madeleine crossbody.  I like that it has feet & gussets for a wide opening.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> I'm past the cute age.  I like simple & classic.
> I'm interested to hear your review of Game On.



I share your thoughts. I find the mini tote cute as well but probably too adorable for me as well. The simpler a design, the less likely I'll grow tired of it. [emoji16]

I own a Madeleine crossbody and I really like mine. For my light colored bag, I did consider the Madeleine in Ivory too. I need to compare all three styles at the boutique. The MAD feels slightly dressy to me due to the slightly structured shape and feet but it is such a great bag to use. I like the versatility of being able to change out shoulder straps for the Game On crossbody. I imagine adding my WOC/short cuir straps for more versatility. If the leather is as soft and pliable as the Heritage XS crossbody, then it is a strong contender. Lastly, the Roseau flap crossbody... Cos I don't have anything in the Roseau line yet and it was the first bag that made me consider an off white bag.

Ill share my thoughts after visiting the boutique. [emoji2]


----------



## brightblonde

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ill share my thoughts after visiting the boutique. [emoji2]



Great, thanks.   Have fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> Great, thanks.   Have fun!


Thank you! I'm looking forward too.[emoji16] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## brightblonde

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward too.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app



Ps.  I have a Game On shoulder strap (using it on a different bag for now).  It's beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

brightblonde said:


> Ps.  I have a Game On shoulder strap (using it on a different bag for now).  It's beautiful!


It's really beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram]



The Croco Roseau looks so chic, especially in the handheld style.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Mariapia

I love this new model. Grainy soft leather, comes in black, red and taupe. Two sizes, medium and large.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4414671
> View attachment 4414672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this new model. Grainy soft leather, comes in black, red and taupe. Two sizes, medium and large.



Also comes in honey (yellow) and orange. See here in this thread, and there’s more discussion in the Spring 2019 thread.


----------



## Mariapia

Cosmopolitan said:


> Also comes in honey (yellow) and orange. See here in this thread, and there’s more discussion in the Spring 2019 thread.


thank you , Cosmopolitan, for the information. 
I am abroad at the moment and the SA told me there were only 3 colours, maybe she was speaking of the availability in the boutique.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau crossbody on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau crossbody on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## juls12

I am thinking of getting a Roseau Reversible Tote (preloved) and it seems they are not as popular. Is it the size or weight of the bag? I would love to hear some opinions since I can't try it at the store. Also does anybody know if it has an inside pocket as the current one (that looks the same but isn't reversible) has? How much are they usually marked down in the sale? TIA


----------



## SmokieDragon

juls12 said:


> I am thinking of getting a Roseau Reversible Tote (preloved) and it seems they are not as popular. Is it the size or weight of the bag? I would love to hear some opinions since I can't try it at the store. Also does anybody know if it has an inside pocket as the current one (that looks the same but isn't reversible) has? How much are they usually marked down in the sale? TIA



I think the Reversible version was around for just 2 seasons so not too many TPFers have it. I think @Phiomega has one and from her posts, she loves it. Like all Roseaus, it's light in terms of weight and is the same size I believe as the current one. It doesn't have the pocket that the current one has because it's reversible. I think the current one could be marked down by at least 30% if it's a seasonal colour but since I'm not watching this style, I didn't take note of the % discount in my home country but I can find out later today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## juls12

SmokieDragon said:


> I think the Reversible version was around for just 2 seasons so not too many TPFers have it. I think @Phiomega has one and from her posts, she loves it. Like all Roseaus, it's light in terms of weight and is the same size I believe as the current one. It doesn't have the pocket that the current one has because it's reversible. I think the current one could be marked down by at least 30% if it's a seasonal colour but since I'm not watching this style, I didn't take note of the % discount in my home country but I can find out later today


Thank you very much for your Feedback. I didn´t know it was only around for such a short amount of time. I ended up ordering the smaller version of the current model because I think this size will be better for me and I do like to have a pocket in my bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

juls12 said:


> Thank you very much for your Feedback. I didn´t know it was only around for such a short amount of time. I ended up ordering the smaller version of the current model because I think this size will be better for me and I do like to have a pocket in my bag.



Well done! A pocket is always useful


----------



## Cosmopolitan

juls12 said:


> I ended up ordering the smaller version of the current model



Congrats on your Roseau!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## juls12

So this is my new Roseau. I'm glad I went with the smaller size. And once again Longchamp impressed me with their quality. The leather is so nice and I like the simplicity of the design.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

juls12 said:


> So this is my new Roseau. I'm glad I went with the smaller size. And once again Longchamp impressed me with their quality. The leather is so nice and I like the simplicity of the design.



Glad you like your new Roseau! All of mine are the small size too and it's very versatile. The textured leather on these is really durable too. Love the red interior.


----------



## SmokieDragon

juls12 said:


> So this is my new Roseau. I'm glad I went with the smaller size. And once again Longchamp impressed me with their quality. The leather is so nice and I like the simplicity of the design.



Congratulations and glad you're loving it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

juls12 said:


> So this is my new Roseau. I'm glad I went with the smaller size. And once again Longchamp impressed me with their quality. The leather is so nice and I like the simplicity of the design.


 I love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juls12 said:


> So this is my new Roseau.


Congrats! It looks wonderful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

FW19 Brandy Roseau on instagram


----------



## Joeli7

Cosmopolitan said:


> FW19 Brandy Roseau on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4520520


Are these in stores yet? I was so focused on finding a key pouch the other day that I forgot to look closely at the other displays.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Joeli7 said:


> Are these in stores yet?



Yes they are. And available online too: https://us.longchamp.com/products/roseau/cross-body-bag/l1016871e78


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## MeepMeep67

Checking out of the hotel in Stockholm


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram


To me, the Roseau is really an elegant bag. This size looks perfect.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram


Such a sweet color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram


Gorgeous grey.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram 

same person as here on previous page


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau mod pics

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau mod pics


This little bag is so adorable.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseaus in the Wild
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3993701
> View attachment 3993702
> View attachment 3993703
> View attachment 3993704
> View attachment 3993705
> View attachment 3993706
> View attachment 3993707
> View attachment 3993708


Love, love, love! ALways been a fan of this line, have many!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4557615


My fourth day in Japan and I've seen this style at least once every day. Japanese ladies love hand carry styles and I'm really happy to see the Roseau in action.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> My fourth day in Japan and I've seen this style at least once every day. Japanese ladies love hand carry styles and I'm really happy to see the Roseau in action.


 OOOOH! Enjoy your trip!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> OOOOH! Enjoy your trip!!!!


Thank you! Our last day in Japan today. Everything had been awesome on this trip. I'm thankful.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! Our last day in Japan today. Everything had been awesome on this trip. I'm thankful.


 Safe travels


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Safe travels


Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau on instagram


Gorgeous look. The Roseau looks so carefree and chic. I probably saw more Roseaus on this Japan trip than back home.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous look. The Roseau looks so carefree and chic. I probably saw more Roseaus on this Japan trip than back home.


 The fun part of travel, seeing the bags we love in use


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> The fun part of travel, seeing the bags we love in use


Can't agree more. I was always looking out for LC.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Adding pics of the SS20 redesigned Roseaus into this thread


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp.com


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the new Roseau!! I must have a medium size one!!


----------



## Greentea

anyone have this size? I am sick of my Lv neverfull and want a similar look. How is the weight and capacity? I don’t have a Longchamp near me to try it on.


----------



## Greentea

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Longchamp.com
> 
> View attachment 4596707
> View attachment 4596708
> View attachment 4596709
> View attachment 4596710
> View attachment 4596711
> View attachment 4596712
> View attachment 4596713
> View attachment 4596714


Gah! These are so cute. I need the blue


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Greentea said:


> anyone have this size? I am sick of my Lv neverfull and want a similar look. How is the weight and capacity? I don’t have a Longchamp near me to try it on.



I think @pbnjam owns that size of the Roseau Essential and you can read her comments here and here. HTH.


----------



## Greentea

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think @pbnjam owns that size of the Roseau Essential and you can read her comments here and here. HTH.


Many thanks!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My first Roseau; the Roseau Galop tote. The colors are actually muted irl, unlike stock pics which portray it to be brighter.  I actually prefer the muted colors, for maintenance reasons. Has a large zippered pocket within and four huge deep pockets (two on each side). Clasp buttons at both sides snap shut to make the bag smaller. Great strap drop. Bottom is made of leather. Ultra lightweight which is very important for me. Still available at Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's, should anyone is keen in it. Thank you @MeepMeep67 for sharing detailed pics of yours!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Roseau; the Roseau Galop tote.



Congrats on your Roseau! Enjoy your festive new tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats


Thank you dear! It took me a long time to decide on this one. Hope I made the right decision.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Roseau; the Roseau Galop tote. The colors are actually muted irl, unlike stock pics which portray it to be brighter.  I actually prefer the muted colors, for maintenance reasons. Has a large zippered pocket within and four huge deep pockets (two on each side). Clasp buttons at both sides snap shut to make the bag smaller. Great strap drop. Bottom is made of leather. Ultra lightweight which is very important for me. Still available at Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's, should anyone is keen in it. Thank you @MeepMeep67 for sharing detailed pics of yours!



Congrats and glad it has arrived  It's beautiful!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Roseau; the Roseau Galop tote. The colors are actually muted irl, unlike stock pics which portray it to be brighter.  I actually prefer the muted colors, for maintenance reasons. Has a large zippered pocket within and four huge deep pockets (two on each side). Clasp buttons at both sides snap shut to make the bag smaller. Great strap drop. Bottom is made of leather. Ultra lightweight which is very important for me. Still available at Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's, should anyone is keen in it. Thank you @MeepMeep67 for sharing detailed pics of yours!



Congrats and glad it has arrived  It's beautiful!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and glad it has arrived  It's beautiful!!


It is! Going to spray it with Apple Guard before I start using it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Roseau; the Roseau Galop tote. The colors are actually muted irl, unlike stock pics which portray it to be brighter.  I actually prefer the muted colors, for maintenance reasons. Has a large zippered pocket within and four huge deep pockets (two on each side). Clasp buttons at both sides snap shut to make the bag smaller. Great strap drop. Bottom is made of leather. Ultra lightweight which is very important for me. Still available at Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's, should anyone is keen in it. Thank you @MeepMeep67 for sharing detailed pics of yours!


 I love this bag!!! its so pretty, Ive been eyeing it online, then I saw it  go on sale.  Seeing yours makes me want it!


I can't wait for you to use it and tell us what you think.  (Because you know I love my 1948)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Seeing yours makes me want it!


I had not used it yet but my initial concern about it being too big was not valid after all. With the sides clasped, it just felt like a good sized tote bag and I don't feel it is too big at all. Since yours is an extra large, I do think you will enjoy this large size. Plus it is incredibly light! My shoulders are thankful for that.
I'm just pondering whether I should spray Apple Guard on it since there are off white parts on it after all.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Roseau; the Roseau Galop tote. The colors are actually muted irl, unlike stock pics which portray it to be brighter.  I actually prefer the muted colors, for maintenance reasons. Has a large zippered pocket within and four huge deep pockets (two on each side). Clasp buttons at both sides snap shut to make the bag smaller. Great strap drop. Bottom is made of leather. Ultra lightweight which is very important for me. Still available at Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's, should anyone is keen in it. Thank you @MeepMeep67 for sharing detailed pics of yours!


Congrats!!!  Very pretty tote!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  Very pretty tote!


Thank you! Looking at all the details on it makes me happy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> tell us what you think


Reporting back after two days of using this bag. It's light on the shoulder and I appreciate the generous strap drop. I use it with sides clasped and it does not look bulky at all. In terms of compartments, it has two deep pockets on each side (total four) and one large zippered pocket on each side too (total two ). I secure my wallet and card pouch within the zippered pocket. Loose items like key pouch, lip balm go into the open slip pockets. The slip pocket is so wide that I can even fit a notebook and envelope within. The spacious wide interior offers plenty of space for my Hydroflask, umbrella and a sweater.

My initial apprehension about this being a printed bag and hard to match is gone. I've worn it with a plain yellow tee and a Cobalt blue tee with jeans and don't feel awkward at all. So says me whom had rehomed all her Neo Fantasie LPs as I found them looking a tad busy on me.

To conclude, highly recommend and I think it is a nice complement to your XL 1948 since this is a large.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Reporting back after two days of using this bag. It's light on the shoulder and I appreciate the generous strap drop. I use it with sides clasped and it does not look bulky at all. In terms of compartments, it has two deep pockets on each side (total four) and one large zippered pocket on each side too (total two ). I secure my wallet and card pouch within the zippered pocket. Loose items like key pouch, lip balm go into the open slip pockets. The slip pocket is so wide that I can even fit a notebook and envelope within. The spacious wide interior offers plenty of space for my Hydroflask, umbrella and a sweater.
> 
> My initial apprehension about this being a printed bag and hard to match is gone. I've worn it with a plain yellow tee and a Cobalt blue tee with jeans and don't feel awkward at all. So says me whom had rehomed all her Neo Fantasie LPs as I found them looking a tad busy on me.
> 
> To conclude, highly recommend and I think it is a nice complement to your XL 1948 since this is a large.


Glad you are loving this bag! The print is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Glad you are loving this bag! The print is beautiful. Congrats!


Thank you for encouraging me to get it, my dear friend!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Reporting back after two days of using this bag. It's light on the shoulder and I appreciate the generous strap drop. I use it with sides clasped and it does not look bulky at all. In terms of compartments, it has two deep pockets on each side (total four) and one large zippered pocket on each side too (total two ). I secure my wallet and card pouch within the zippered pocket. Loose items like key pouch, lip balm go into the open slip pockets. The slip pocket is so wide that I can even fit a notebook and envelope within. The spacious wide interior offers plenty of space for my Hydroflask, umbrella and a sweater.
> 
> My initial apprehension about this being a printed bag and hard to match is gone. I've worn it with a plain yellow tee and a Cobalt blue tee with jeans and don't feel awkward at all. So says me whom had rehomed all her Neo Fantasie LPs as I found them looking a tad busy on me.
> 
> To conclude, highly recommend and I think it is a nice complement to your XL 1948 since this is a large.


Thanks for the info, glad you are enjoying your beautiful bag!  When you get a chance, can you take a pic of the sides unsnapped?  Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> can you take a pic of the sides unsnapped?  Thanks!


Post 421 above shows the sides unsnapped. Hope this helps!


----------



## germanshepard

I got this Roseau top handle in Taupe today from Premium outlet store and I love it. Been planning to get it for months but did not have the chance to visit the store. Also attached is the color comparison of taupe with H etoupe. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

germanshepard said:


> I got this Roseau top handle in Taupe today



Congrats on your Roseau! Taupe is a great neutral and the textured leather on these is durable and worry free. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## germanshepard

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Roseau! Taupe is a great neutral and the textured leather on these is durable and worry free. Hope you enjoy it.


Thank you.


----------



## miss oinky

Congrats!! @germanshepard 
Nice to see you here!!  
See that you were on H too lol
Miss you xoxo


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had not used it yet but my initial concern about it being too big was not valid after all. With the sides clasped, it just felt like a good sized tote bag and I don't feel it is too big at all. Since yours is an extra large, I do think you will enjoy this large size. Plus it is incredibly light! My shoulders are thankful for that.
> I'm just pondering whether I should spray Apple Guard on it since there are off white parts on it after all.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Reporting back after two days of using this bag. It's light on the shoulder and I appreciate the generous strap drop. I use it with sides clasped and it does not look bulky at all. In terms of compartments, it has two deep pockets on each side (total four) and one large zippered pocket on each side too (total two ). I secure my wallet and card pouch within the zippered pocket. Loose items like key pouch, lip balm go into the open slip pockets. The slip pocket is so wide that I can even fit a notebook and envelope within. The spacious wide interior offers plenty of space for my Hydroflask, umbrella and a sweater.
> 
> My initial apprehension about this being a printed bag and hard to match is gone. I've worn it with a plain yellow tee and a Cobalt blue tee with jeans and don't feel awkward at all. So says me whom had rehomed all her Neo Fantasie LPs as I found them looking a tad busy on me.
> 
> To conclude, highly recommend and I think it is a nice complement to your XL 1948 since this is a large.



Love the pictures, they are so helpful.  I also have neck and shoulder issues, and can't do too heavy or uncomfortable straps, so I appreciate your feedback.  And I agree, I need this bag!

I have been admiring, the Navy Le Pliage Cuir Lambskin tote with the orange/blue web strap, hoping my order doesn't get cancelled from Nordstrom and it ships (snagged it at 1/2 price)


----------



## MeepMeep67

germanshepard said:


> I got this Roseau top handle in Taupe today from Premium outlet store and I love it. Been planning to get it for months but did not have the chance to visit the store. Also attached is the color comparison of taupe with H etoupe. Thank you for letting me share.


 Beautiful! Thats a great color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> hoping my order doesn't cancel


The webbing cuir is beautiful! Hope your order goes through!


----------



## germanshepard

miss oinky said:


> Congrats!! @germanshepard
> Nice to see you here!!
> See that you were on H too lol
> Miss you xoxo


Thank you. It is great to see you here too.


----------



## germanshepard

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful! Thats a great color


Thank you.


----------



## cheidel

germanshepard said:


> I got this Roseau top handle in Taupe today from Premium outlet store and I love it. Been planning to get it for months but did not have the chance to visit the store. Also attached is the color comparison of taupe with H etoupe. Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats!!! Very pretty Roseau!


----------



## germanshepard

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! Very pretty Roseau!


Thank you. Going to carry it for work.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

germanshepard said:


> I got this Roseau top handle in Taupe.


Love these neutral tones. Goes with everything.


----------



## germanshepard

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love these neutral tones. Goes with everything.


Thank you so much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mini new Roseaus. Adorable but very small, at least for me. It fits more when unclasped but I definitely worry about items falling out of the bag. Red is not a bright red. It looks more muted irl. Pilot blue is beautiful and has a nuance of grey to it.


----------



## germanshepard

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini new Roseaus. Adorable but very small, at least for me. It fits more when unclasped but I definitely worry about items falling out of the bag. Red is not a bright red. It looks more muted irl. Pilot blue is beautiful and has a nuance of grey to it.


Both are gorgeous and cute. Love the sight of them.


----------



## Greentea

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini new Roseaus. Adorable but very small, at least for me. It fits more when unclasped but I definitely worry about items falling out of the bag. Red is not a bright red. It looks more muted irl. Pilot blue is beautiful and has a nuance of grey to it.


Kind of obsessed with these! Would you be able to post one pic of what you can get inside?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

germanshepard said:


> Both are gorgeous and cute. Love the sight of them.


Too bad they are too small for me. The next size up is a tad big.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Greentea said:


> Would you be able to post one pic of what you can get inside?


Aren't they super cute? I didn't purchase one but when I next visit the boutique, I'll try to take a snapshot for you? My regular SA was not in yesterday, thus I was a bit conscious with pictures. But I did fit my flat card wallet, 3D card pouch, key pouch and phone. Unclasped, you can probably squeeze in tissues, lipstick and that's about it.


----------



## Greentea

frenziedhandbag said:


> Aren't they super cute? I didn't purchase one but when I next visit the boutique, I'll try to take a snapshot for you? My regular SA was not in yesterday, thus I was a bit conscious with pictures. But I did fit my flat card wallet, 3D card pouch, key pouch and phone. Unclasped, you can probably squeeze in tissues, lipstick and that's about it.


Oh thank you! No LC near me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Greentea said:


> Oh thank you! No LC near me


You are most welcome! I understand. Buying unseen is always worrying and I'm sure you will want to skip the hassle of returns.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini new Roseaus. Adorable but very small, at least for me. It fits more when unclasped but I definitely worry about items falling out of the bag. Red is not a bright red. It looks more muted irl. Pilot blue is beautiful and has a nuance of grey to it.


Pretty, but definitely too small for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Pretty, but definitely too small for me.


Too small for me as well.


----------



## Jeluhewi

I‘m in
New Roseau 
So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jeluhewi said:


> I‘m in
> New Roseau
> So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous



Woohoo congrats on your Roseau Luxe!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jeluhewi said:


> I‘m in
> New Roseau
> So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous


. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jeluhewi said:


> I‘m in
> New Roseau
> So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous


Wow! Congrats! It's a beauty!


----------



## cheidel

Jeluhewi said:


> I‘m in
> New Roseau
> So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous


Absolutely gorgeous!!!    Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jeluhewi said:


> I‘m in
> New Roseau
> So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous



Beautiful!!


----------



## Veroyoga

Hi Longchamp fans!
I am new to TPF and happy to discover a Roseau thread. Here is my collection, all founded secondhand because that is how I can afford to shop. The shopping (black) one found 2 weeks ago for 30$! I love the pockets inside, they are sooooo roomy! Hope this brighten your day!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Veroyoga said:


> View attachment 4692197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Longchamp fans!
> I am new to TPF and happy to discover a Roseau thread. Here is my collection, all founded secondhand because that is how I can afford to shop. The shopping (black) one found 2 weeks ago for 30$! I love the pockets inside, they are sooooo roomy! Hope this brighten your day!



Thanks for posting and welcome to tPF!  That's a great collection of Roseaus you've acquired. Love your choices of black, burgundy and camel; they are classic colors that will carry you far.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Veroyoga said:


> I am new to TPF and happy to discover a Roseau thread.Hope this brighten your day!


Welcome! Love your collection of Roseaus. So classic and in really timeless colors. Do post more often. We are a friendly bunch here.


----------



## smithmary01

Nice post. I am glad your work


----------



## pattikelemenis

Hi all,

I adore the Roseau and have always wanted one. I'm about to purchase a preloved croc-embossed shoulder bag from a few years ago. The bamboo clasp (silver color) has some damage. They look like scratchs and possibly a bit of discoloration on the hardware. Would any of you know how I can restore this? Many thanks!


----------



## Veroyoga

New addition to my Roseau lineup, an Heritage wallet in gold... Goes with almost every purses I have, in others brands too, high-end or contemporary. Found secondhand.


----------



## Veroyoga

pattikelemenis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I adore the Roseau and have always wanted one. I'm about to purchase a preloved croc-embossed shoulder bag from a few years ago. The bamboo clasp (silver color) has some damage. They look like scratchs and possibly a bit of discoloration on the hardware. Would any of you know how I can restore this? Many thanks!


I don't know how to treat that, but you may ask a cobbler. My Roseaus have these too but I don't really mind. They are pretty small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Veroyoga said:


> New addition to my Roseau


Looking good!


----------



## EveyB

My new Roseau in sand and LV zippy coin purse. I got this as a work bag and it fits everything I need (small water bottle, zippy coin purse, small agenda, slim diary, pen, 2 lipsticks, iPhone SE, keys). It fits way more with the sides pushed out, but I prefer the look of the bag with the sides in. However, with the sides in it is a bit difficult to use a bag liner. I haven‘t thought about that. And the upper edge of the bag is already bent a bit from the clasp. You can see it in the picture. It is my first Longchamp and I am curious to see how it will hold up.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EveyB said:


> My new Roseau in sand



Congrats on your Roseau! I’ve seen the sand color IRL and it’s beautiful. I have three Roseaus currently and they all bend a bit on top because of the weight of the toggle. To minimize that problem I like to store them flat on their back when not in use, stuffed of course, but with the toggle undone. Hope that helps to flatten out the leather. You could just skip the bag liner because it’s a relatively structured leather to begin with. Just a thought. Enjoy your bag and welcome to Longchamp.


----------



## EveyB

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Roseau! I’ve seen the sand color IRL and it’s beautiful. I have three Roseaus currently and they all bend a bit on top because of the weight of the toggle. To minimize that problem I like to store them flat on their back when not in use, stuffed of course, but with the toggle undone. Hope that helps to flatten out the leather. You could just skip the bag liner because it’s a relatively structured leather to begin with. Just a thought. Enjoy your bag and welcome to Longchamp.


Thank you!  That is a great suggestion, I will try to store it flat. I was also considering the new tan colour, but sand is more versatile. I really like it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EveyB said:


> sand is more versatile.


What a gorgeous color. It looks elegant and very chic. Congrats on your new Roseau. It's beautiful.


----------



## EveyB

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous color. It looks elegant and very chic. Congrats on your new Roseau. It's beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## poulinska

EveyB said:


> My new Roseau in sand and LV zippy coin purse. I got this as a work bag and it fits everything I need (small water bottle, zippy coin purse, small agenda, slim diary, pen, 2 lipsticks, iPhone SE, keys). It fits way more with the sides pushed out, but I prefer the look of the bag with the sides in. However, with the sides in it is a bit difficult to use a bag liner. I haven‘t thought about that. And the upper edge of the bag is already bent a bit from the clasp. You can see it in the picture. It is my first Longchamp and I am curious to see how it will hold up.


love this one. I'm eyeing this one in pink.


----------



## EveyB

poulinska said:


> love this one. I'm eyeing this one in pink.


The pink is gorgeous, too! I actually like all the colours it comes in.


----------



## lili45

Jeluhewi said:


> I‘m in
> New Roseau
> So sad you can‘t smell it...gorgeous


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! I've had a soft spot for Roseau line for a decade. So beautiful!!


----------



## lili45

germanshepard said:


> I got this Roseau top handle in Taupe today from Premium outlet store and I love it. Been planning to get it for months but did not have the chance to visit the store. Also attached is the color comparison of taupe with H etoupe. Thank you for letting me share.


Really just beautiful!


----------



## mayraforyou

does anybody here have this roseau https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/shoulder--bag-l-L2694968127.html that can close it so I can see how much different it looks from this other roseau https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/shoulder-bag-10060HPN729.html Please! and Thank you!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mayraforyou said:


> does anybody here have this roseau https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/shoulder--bag-l-L2694968127.html that can close it so I can see how much different it looks from this other roseau https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/shoulder-bag-10060HPN729.html Please! and Thank you!!



The first Roseau you referenced is a much softer, slouchier leather. (I posted two old Instagram pics below of what it looks like with the sides closed.) The second one is a more rigid structured leather. Hope that helps.


----------



## mayraforyou

Cosmopolitan said:


> The first Roseau you referenced is a much softer, slouchier leather. (I posted two old Instagram pics below of what it looks like with the sides closed.) The second one is a more rigid structured leather. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 4774290
> 
> View attachment 4774295




thank you soooo much!!


----------



## scrpo83

My new roseau in Marine


----------



## poulinska

I am very very tempted by the new roseau in rosé. I love the color, i love the handles and would plan to wear a silk scarf with it. My question ist: How do you deal with the open top for instance when it rains? And: would it be better to buy the camel colored bag for the winter? I am in love with the pink but I often buy bags in colors and an neutral would be more durable? What do you think? Also, does anyone have experiences with the different sizes?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

scrpo83 said:


> My new roseau in Marine


What a beautiful bag! Congrats on your new Roseau!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> would it be better to buy the camel colored bag for the winter? Also, does anyone have experiences with the different sizes?


Hi, like you, this pink Roseau stole my heart. I'm really liking the new "small" size which fits all my essentials and umbrella (with room to spare). I find the next size up to be too big for me but if one intends to use the medium as a work tote or has a lot of things to carry then it is definitely an ideal size. 
Camel is beautiful. I've seen it in the medium size at the boutique. A true neutral. The pink is very interesting to me as it is a pink with a dusty hue and I especially like how it looks when paired with a darker outfit. This is how the small looks on me. For reference, I am 5"10. Good luck deciding. Both Camel and Antique Pink are beautiful. I say buy the one that sings to you and you will always smile whenever you use it.


----------



## poulinska

Ohhhh, this bag looks so beautiful. It's great an looks great on you!!! I think it would look great with a navy coat in the winter. Did you get it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

scrpo83 said:


> My new roseau in Marine
> 
> View attachment 4794104



Lovely!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poulinska said:


> I think it would look great with a navy coat in the winter. Did you get it?


Agree it will be a cheerful pop of color in winter with dark coats. The leather on this bag is thick but not heavy; textured so I think it is not that worrisome in terms of maintenance. Do consider it. I've seen it twice thus far and it is still on my mind. Very keen on it, unless the green box leather version arrives in my country.


----------



## scrpo83

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a beautiful bag! Congrats on your new Roseau!





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!!



Thanks!!


----------



## sheepie123

EveyB said:


> My new Roseau in sand and LV zippy coin purse. I got this as a work bag and it fits everything I need (small water bottle, zippy coin purse, small agenda, slim diary, pen, 2 lipsticks, iPhone SE, keys). It fits way more with the sides pushed out, but I prefer the look of the bag with the sides in. However, with the sides in it is a bit difficult to use a bag liner. I haven‘t thought about that. And the upper edge of the bag is already bent a bit from the clasp. You can see it in the picture. It is my first Longchamp and I am curious to see how it will hold up.


This is such a beautiful colour. Is this a size S? For some reason, i could not find this colour on Longchamp website. I wanted to buy this “sand” colour. Not sure if it has been discontinued...


----------



## viewwing

sheepie123 said:


> This is such a beautiful colour. Is this a size S? For some reason, i could not find this colour on Longchamp website. I wanted to buy this “sand” colour. Not sure if it has been discontinued...


I think it may be gone..it was a ss20 color.


----------



## EveyB

sheepie123 said:


> This is such a beautiful colour. Is this a size S? For some reason, i could not find this colour on Longchamp website. I wanted to buy this “sand” colour. Not sure if it has been discontinued...


Hi, it is the size M for € 390. I think the name of the colour was sand, and you are right it is no longer on the website. But they never made a sale for this colour, it just vanished.


----------



## sheepie123

viewwing said:


> I think it may be gone..it was a ss20 color.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small Roseau in Natural mod shots. For reference, I am 5"10. Worn the bag with its original strap handheld, on the shoulder and crossbody. Also tried it with my shorter Mademoiselle strap. The handles felt to be in the way.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Roseau in Natural mod shots. For reference, I am 5"10. Worn the bag with its original strap handheld, on the shoulder and crossbody. Also tried it with my shorter Mademoiselle strap. The handles felt to be in the way.


wow the strap is so long! N u can’t really wear it on shoulder as the handles get in the way. Hmm...  now I’ve to think about it more. I really like it hand carry with the sides tucked in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> wow the strap is so long!


Crossbody with the original strap is fine for me but on the shoulder, I felt it hung lower than I like it to. Hence, I asked my SA to reserve the Cognac Mlle strap to match this bag when I wish to shoulder carry it. My sweet SA tried it on before my visit and suggested for me not to purchase it as she felt the handles are in the way. I will try carrying it out with my Brandy Mlle strap and see how it feels.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Crossbody with the original strap is fine for me but on the shoulder, I felt it hung lower than I like it to. Hence, I asked my SA to reserve the Cognac Mlle strap to match this bag when I wish to shoulder carry it. My sweet SA tried it on before my visit and suggested for me not to purchase it as she felt the handles are in the way. I will try carrying it out with my Brandy Mlle strap and see how it feels.


Is this bag the same color as the cognac? It looks lighter to me...hmm...
looks like I’m gonna have a problem with the long strap. I will definitely have to alter it if I get it.


----------



## viewwing

@frenziedhandbag have u tried the strap from your small cuir With the Roseau? Maybe the length is better for shoulder carry?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Is this bag the same color as the cognac? will definitely have to alter it if I get it.


Cognac as in the Mlle and 3D? Not the same if you are referring to both of them. This is lighter and looks like a caramel brown. Agree on altering the strap for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> have u tried the strap from your small cuir With the Roseau?


That's a good idea! I haven't tried it yet. Will give it a try when I bring it out for its maiden trip.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a good idea! I haven't tried it yet. Will give it a try when I bring it out for its maiden trip.


Let me know how it works out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Let me know how it works out!


Definitley!


----------



## kel28

Hi Ladies, so pleased I found this thread! Ok so normally I really dislike tote bags. I find them boring and just get tired of them. However I came across the LC Roseau style and it got me interested. I have been on the search for a black croco Roseau for sometime and haven’t found it yet! The problem i seem to be coming across in the preloved market is that the ones out there don’t have the stiff bottom design - you know the little detail on the sides like in the photo I’ve attached.

I’ve tried outlets etc and just wanted to reach out to see if any of you lovely peeps could offer me some advice? My perfect Roseau is medium (35cm wide), short handles, black croco with the Silver poppers on side and the little side detail as attached. Please help! If this bag is just a fantasy now, what would be next best option?


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Small Roseau in Natural mod shots. For reference, I am 5"10. Worn the bag with its original strap handheld, on the shoulder and crossbody. Also tried it with my shorter Mademoiselle strap. The handles felt to be in the way.
> 
> View attachment 4837945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837949
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837952


Oh crap! Now I find another bag I must have and I really DO NOT need anymore bags!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Now I find another bag I must have and I really DO NOT need anymore bags!!!


Haha! You are not alone. That's why we are all here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pairing my Roseau in Natural with a seafoam green outfit.


----------



## Sstephanie845

Hi everyone! Happy to say I just bought my first longchamp roseau!! It's the medium sized one. I just had a couple questions! I did by the bag second hand. I want to make sure it's authentic. Here are a few pictures of the listing. Is there any tags similar to the le pliage bags that I should look out for?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pairing my Roseau in Natural with a seafoam green outfit.


what a calming color palette. Perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> what a calming color palette. Perfect!


Thank you! The green reminded me of the upcoming mint Brioche from SS21.


----------



## viewwing

Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!


----------



## IntheOcean

viewwing said:


> Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!
> 
> View attachment 4897757


OMG, such a beautiful tote!    Congrats!


----------



## viewwing

IntheOcean said:


> OMG, such a beautiful tote!    Congrats!


Thank u! I can’t stop staring at it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I love everything about it!!


So glad you are loving it! This hue is gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!
> 
> View attachment 4897757


Wow!  What a pretty tote! You sure are stepping up the color game.  You go girl!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Wow!  What a pretty tote! You sure are stepping up the color game.  You go girl!


I’m trying! I’ve been wearing LV monogram n black, beige, bags waaaay too much! Colors are such a welcome change!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!
> 
> View attachment 4897757



Looking great!


----------



## Daisy777

viewwing said:


> Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!
> 
> View attachment 4897757


Wow! congratulations, this a beautiful tote. I am in desperate need of a new tote ( I live quality but not the in your face logos) and i think your photo just convinced me to purchase the roseau tote


----------



## viewwing

Daisy777 said:


> Wow! congratulations, this a beautiful tote. I am in desperate need of a new tote ( I live quality but not the in your face logos) and i think your photo just convinced me to purchase the roseau tote


This is the Roseau essential, it has a softer structure than the Roseau shoulder tote which is more structured. You won’t regret it! I’ve got a few more pics of her and her sage sister here.





						Which Longchamp Are You Carrying Today?
					

Still using my sage Roseau today. So in love with the smooshy leather!  It really is a beauty and it sure looks smooshy too!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Veroyoga

viewwing said:


> Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!
> 
> View attachment 4897757


I have a black roseau tote and LOVE the pockets inside : so roomy ! Such a great tote and orange to lift mood. Enjoy!


----------



## viewwing

Veroyoga said:


> I have a black roseau tote and LOVE the pockets inside : so roomy ! Such a great tote and orange to lift mood. Enjoy!


I know! The color is awesome!


----------



## MeepMeep67

viewwing said:


> Ok, I wasn’t thinking of buying a tote as I already have a few neverfulls but this!! Got a really good opportunity to grab this orange essential and I love everything about it!! The thick smooshy leather and that color saturation!  I wish they’ll make more stuff in this leather!!
> 
> View attachment 4897757


Beautiful color!!! you will love the bag. One of my favorite designs


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful color!!! you will love the bag. One of my favorite designs


I do! And already bought a second one!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread. Loving all the eye candy!
I am thinking to buy my first longchamp after some time (had the le pliage weekender and a backpack).
This is the bag that I would like to buy, does anyone have it? Or seen it? Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

l.ch. said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread. Loving all the eye candy!
> I am thinking to buy my first longchamp after some time (had the le pliage weekender and a backpack).
> This is the bag that I would like to buy, does anyone have it? Or seen it? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931818
> View attachment 4931818



I've seen it in the boutique. It's too light coloured for me. Somehow it feels heavy to me


----------



## l.ch.

SmokieDragon said:


> I've seen it in the boutique. It's too light coloured for me. Somehow it feels heavy to me


Thank you! I was hoping it would be lightweight because it’s canvas... but it’s a big bag, right? I wish, there was a black or grey one...


----------



## SmokieDragon

l.ch. said:


> Thank you! I was hoping it would be lightweight because it’s canvas... but it’s a big bag, right? I wish, there was a black or grey one...




The one that I saw was size L which is the smaller of the 2 sizes. So it's not too big but it felt heavy


----------



## l.ch.

SmokieDragon said:


> The one that I saw was size L which is the smaller of the 2 sizes. So it's not too big but it felt heavy


 What a pitty... I have a neverfull in Damier Azur, but where I’m now in life, it’s too precious for me to use... I would like something similar, but that I could „abuse“ a little... perhaps put it on my bicycle and put some groceries in it...
Thank you very much, unfortunately the small longchamp shop in a Department Store here didn’t have it, so that I could see it in person...


----------



## Coconut lover

Roseau Essential Medium Shoulder Tote. Already own the Chalk  not so sure about the Black just purchased as the cool edging is lost.


----------



## viewwing

Coconut lover said:


> View attachment 4942775
> 
> Roseau Essential Medium Shoulder Tote. Already own the Chalk  not so sure about the Black just purchased as the cool edging is lost.


What is the cool edging?


----------



## Coconut lover

viewwing said:


> What is the cool edging?


I'm not sure that this is the correct term, but the black plastic (?) coating around the handles and the strap, is lost on the black bag. I returned the black bag. Waiting to see if they do any more colors for this Spring or Summer. If not I like the Le Pliage Filet bags if there is a shoulder carry version


----------



## SmokieDragon

Coconut lover said:


> If not I like the Le Pliage Filet bags if there is a shoulder carry version



The Fillets have 2 straps which you can hang on your shoulder, as seenhere https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-spring-summer-2021.1035253/post-34101084


----------



## ElisaAnna

kel28 said:


> Hi Ladies, so pleased I found this thread! Ok so normally I really dislike tote bags. I find them boring and just get tired of them. However I came across the LC Roseau style and it got me interested. I have been on the search for a black croco Roseau for sometime and haven’t found it yet! The problem i seem to be coming across in the preloved market is that the ones out there don’t have the stiff bottom design - you know the little detail on the sides like in the photo I’ve attached.
> 
> I’ve tried outlets etc and just wanted to reach out to see if any of you lovely peeps could offer me some advice? My perfect Roseau is medium (35cm wide), short handles, black croco with the Silver poppers on side and the little side detail as attached. Please help! If this bag is just a fantasy now, what would be next best option?
> 
> View attachment 4859619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859623


I think this is a SS or FW bag from 2016.. I think they had a shiny croc version in SS and a matte version in FW in different sizes. I have the smaller, shiny version with short handles. (See below). But I just saw they released a new version: 









						Longchamp Roseau handtas van leer met crocostructuur • Zwart • de Bijenkorf
					

Shop Longchamp Roseau handtas van leer met crocostructuur bij de Bijenkorf. Gratis bezorging. 100 dagen bedenktijd.




					www.debijenkorf.nl


----------



## viewwing

Waiting for summer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElisaAnna said:


> I have the smaller, shiny version with short handles


Tres chic! Loving your ootd.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Waiting for summer


Such an inviting pic. I'm looking forward to warmer weather as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Waiting for summer



Congrats!! This is a new bag!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! This is a new bag!


Lol....you noticed my friend!  I exchanged the north south natural one for this. It’s a muted yellow that I think I can pull off. It was Discounted more during the sale too!


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Waiting for summer


You have such pretty colors in this tote! I had to hold myself back on getting more colors in this leather. It is so yummy!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> You have such pretty colors in this tote! I had to hold myself back on getting more colors in this leather. It is so yummy!


I know! It’s my favorite LC leather! I hope they don’t release it in other colors soon, I’m gonna be in trouble if they do!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Lol....you noticed my friend!  I exchanged the north south natural one for this. It’s a muted yellow that I think I can pull off. It was Discounted more during the sale too!



Of course I noticed hehe! You have chosen well, my friend, and your timing, which resulted in a better discount, is wonderful!


----------



## littleblackbag

I fully blame you @frenziedhandbag for my having to have one of these. Your mod pics just made it look so GOOD  
	

		
			
		

		
	





By the way I was having a play with my bag, with different outfits, its certainly not warm enough for sandals yet!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> By the way I was having a play with my bag, with different outfits.


Oooh, you look so lovely with it! This color really lends such a nice pop of color to outfits, be it summer or winter. It just works. Glad you got a versatile color to work with all seasons and the best thing is that, you are happy with it. Do you know you are making me desire a red bag now???


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oooh, you look so lovely with it! This color really lends such a nice pop of color to outfits, be it summer or winter. It just works. Glad you got a versatile color to work with all seasons and the best thing is that, you are happy with it. Do you know you are making me desire a red bag now???


Oh you need a red bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Oh you need a red bag!


I've rehomed so many red bags, somehow they just didn't work for me.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've rehomed so many red bags, somehow they just didn't work for me.


I have to say its only the last couple of years I've got into red bags. Used to be mostly navy or black and the occasional burgundy. Then one Christmas I asked DH for a red Mulberry bag, partly to justify another bag, as I didn't have a red one in my collection at that time. and he bought me it (he's a good boy). and I've been amazed at how much I love it and how much it makes me happy, and how it really can brighten up an outfit. So I decided I needed another red bag. Maybe its simply waiting for the right time, or bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Maybe its simply waiting for the right time, or bag.


That's really sweet of DH. I agree with you that it has to be the right bag and for me, the right tone of red and size too. I realise I had rehomed red bags of a medium size and bright reds. Perhaps a smaller toned down red bag will work better for me.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's really sweet of DH. I agree with you that it has to be the right bag and for me, the right tone of red and size too. I realise I had rehomed red bags of a medium size and bright reds. Perhaps a smaller toned down red bag will work better for me.


This might be it?





						TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp SG
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> This might be it?


That's what I thot as well. Or the smaller foulonne bucket bag. Or the new FW shoulder bag but it does look rather flat at first glance.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's what I thot as well. Or the smaller foulonne bucket bag. Or the new FW shoulder bag but it does look rather flat at first glance.


The smaller bucket bag is Cute too if you’re into bucket styles. The drawstring drives me nuts. I hope the new fw bag can hold a decent number of things.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> The smaller bucket bag is Cute too if you’re into bucket styles. The drawstring drives me nuts. I hope the new fw bag can hold a decent number of things.


I love bucket bags. The drawstring on this Foulonne bag is easy to work with. Just really keen to see whether Foulonne is going to have other new styles; before I take the plunge.


----------



## dealme

littleblackbag said:


> I fully blame you @frenziedhandbag for my having to have one of these. Your mod pics just made it look so GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015178
> View attachment 5015179
> View attachment 5015180
> 
> By the way I was having a play with my bag, with different outfits, its certainly not warm enough for sandals yet!


it looks great on you! is it XS or S size?


----------



## littleblackbag

dealme said:


> it looks great on you! is it XS or S size?


Thank you. Its the small size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've been waiting and waiting for LC to make a leather clutch that is not flat and functional enough for me to house my essentials for coffee/lunch dates with my girlfriends. Though this pouch is rather flat, I can fit more within than the Foulonne flat pouch. Color is naturel.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for LC to make a leather clutch that is not flat and functional enough for me to house my essentials for coffee/lunch dates with my girlfriends. Though this pouch is rather flat, I can fit more within than the Foulonne flat pouch. Color is naturel.



I think I have this in the 2015 Blue. Which Fou flat pouch are you referring to?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I have this in the 2015 Blue. Which Fou flat pouch are you referring to?


This one. Dimensions are smaller than the Roseau Essential Pouch.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This one. Dimensions are smaller than the Roseau Essential Pouch.



My bad! It's this one that I have in the 2015 Blue haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My bad! It's this one that I have in the 2015 Blue haha


No worries. It's amazing enough that you can recall the year for your LC collection. I used to have this Foulonne pouch in black but rehomed it as it really can't fit much.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> My bad! It's this one that I have in the 2015 Blue haha





frenziedhandbag said:


> No worries. It's amazing enough that you can recall the year for your LC collection. I used to have this Foulonne pouch in black but rehomed it as it really can't fit much.


I’ve always found these flat pouches a little hard to use. What can you put in it? It bulges so easily...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> What can you put in it? It bulges so easily...


Absolutely agree with you. Bulging was definitely the case with the Foulonne pouch. With this Roseau Essential Pouch, there is a very slight give at the base. I'm able to fit my flat card wallet, key pouch, phone, tissues and another Foulonne six card holder (which is flat as well). All that I need actually.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Absolutely agree with you. Bulging was definitely the case with the Foulonne pouch. With this Roseau Essential Pouch, there is a very slight give at the base. I'm able to fit my flat card wallet, key pouch, phone, tissues and another Foulonne six card holder (which is flat as well). All that I need actually.


Woah...that’s a lot you get in there!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Woah...that’s a lot you get in there!


Indeed! I just got tired of waiting for a LC clutch thus got this one.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Indeed! I just got tired of waiting for a LC clutch thus got this one.


Actually this one also not bad?





						LE FOULONNÉ LINE Longchamp | Longchamp SG
					

Discover our collection: handbags, small leather goods, luggage, footwear, ready-to-wear. Free 30-day returns for items in our collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Actually this one also not bad?


Agree. It looks nice. I'm ashamed to share that I've never asked to see it. I don't know why but it's always in full sight when I visit the boutique. I know one of our long time member here owns one.


----------



## lili45

littleblackbag said:


> I fully blame you @frenziedhandbag for my having to have one of these. Your mod pics just made it look so GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015178
> View attachment 5015179
> View attachment 5015180
> 
> By the way I was having a play with my bag, with different outfits, its certainly not warm enough for sandals yet!


You really look fab!! Looove that comfy and cute outfit!


----------



## lili45

ElisaAnna said:


> I think this is a SS or FW bag from 2016.. I think they had a shiny croc version in SS and a matte version in FW in different sizes. I have the smaller, shiny version with short handles. (See below). But I just saw they released a new version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Roseau handtas van leer met crocostructuur • Zwart • de Bijenkorf
> 
> 
> Shop Longchamp Roseau handtas van leer met crocostructuur bij de Bijenkorf. Gratis bezorging. 100 dagen bedenktijd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.debijenkorf.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950830


Fantastic look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau FW21


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Roseau in mini size, with acrylic strap. FW21


----------



## MeepMeep67

what a cutie!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> what a cutie!!!


It is. My SA shared that the chain is very nice though I'm still trying to come around to the look.


----------



## Julija

just got this beauty and can't be happier. never liked it on pics but seeing it IRL was a gamechanger


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Julija said:


> just got this beauty and can't be happier. never liked it on pics but seeing it IRL was a gamechanger


I'm so happy that you got to see this irl. It's a gorgeous color and in a great style! Congrats!


----------



## viewwing

Julija said:


> just got this beauty and can't be happier. never liked it on pics but seeing it IRL was a gamechanger
> 
> View attachment 5172477


The color in your pic is very true to life! I have the same bag and love it very much..hope you do too! Have you used it yet?


----------



## viewwing

My new baby trying on diff straps


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My new baby trying on diff straps


Love it with the black & white LGP strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SS21. Roseau Box in pink. 
Gorgeous, fuss free and spacious.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> SS21. Roseau Box in pink.
> Gorgeous, fuss free and spacious.


Pls do a what’s in your roseau if u can.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> My new baby trying on diff straps



Looking great!  Are the 2 straps the same length?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Pls do a what’s in your roseau if u can.


Your wish is my command.


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great!  Are the 2 straps the same length?


No, the pink one is longer.


----------



## Julija

viewwing said:


> The color in your pic is very true to life! I have the same bag and love it very much..hope you do too! Have you used it yet?


I do love it a lot! Such a beautiful bag


----------



## liliasla

Oh I am eyeing the newest Roseau Top Handle size M but not sure if it is the right size for me. Does the iPad Air 4 aka 11 inch tablet fit in it?

Anyone with Top Handle Medium Roseau, what fits in your bag?


----------



## SmokieDragon

liliasla said:


> Oh I am eyeing the newest Roseau Top Handle size M but not sure if it is the right size for me. Does the iPad Air 4 aka 11 inch tablet fit in it?
> 
> Anyone with Top Handle Medium Roseau, what fits in your bag?
> 
> View attachment 5251666
> View attachment 5251667



Yes, a tablet that size can fit as the bag’s dimensions are 23.5 by 30 by 12 cm


----------



## liliasla

viewwing said:


> My new baby trying on diff straps



May I ask if this type of leather shows dirt or scratches easily? Newbie here


----------



## viewwing

liliasla said:


> May I ask if this type of leather shows dirt or scratches easily? Newbie here


Actually no..this leather is one of the hardiest! I use my Roseaus carefully but don’t baby them And they all look good as new. Even rain rolls right off.be careful not to mistake this one for the Roseau box, the box leather scratches much easier.


----------



## liliasla

viewwing said:


> Actually no..this leather is one of the hardiest! I use my Roseaus carefully but don’t baby them And they all look good as new. Even rain rolls right off.be careful not to mistake this one for the Roseau box, the box leather scratches much easier.



Thank you so much for your answer! I have not considered the box cos I think it will be too small for me. I usually tend to favour shiny leather but somehow I am really attracted to this new matte Roseau look but since I have not had a chance to try it IRL, I have no idea what to expect. On pictures it almost doesnt even look like leather, more like fabric or something


----------



## viewwing

liliasla said:


> Thank you so much for your answer! I have not considered the box cos I think it will be too small for me. I usually tend to favour shiny leather but somehow I am really attracted to this new matte Roseau look but since I have not had a chance to try it IRL, I have no idea what to expect. On pictures it almost doesnt even look like leather, more like fabric or something


What color are you thinking of? Maybe I can send you a close up pic of the leather. I would describe the leather as sturdy and hefty.


----------



## liliasla

viewwing said:


> What color are you thinking of? Maybe I can send you a close up pic of the leather. I would describe the leather as sturdy and hefty.



Currently they have it only in black, natural and turtledove in size Medium in my area. I was thinking of getting black one although the others are very pretty too. When in doubt, I tend to choose black  Sturdy and hefty sound good to me as I am not really into babying bags. I look after them and but they gotta still be independent


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I would describe the leather as sturdy and hefty.


+1. It is sturdy but not so stiff that it is uncomfortable to carry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

liliasla said:


> I was thinking of getting black one although the others are very pretty too.


Just wondering how do you find natural? It's really a year round color and very versatile. Black is lovely but somehow I feel it can look stark with a lighter outfit? Natural will look nice with both light and dark outfits. But of course, it boils down to your own preference.  I love mine in natural.


----------



## viewwing

liliasla said:


> Currently they have it only in black, natural and turtledove in size Medium in my area. I was thinking of getting black one although the others are very pretty too. When in doubt, I tend to choose black  Sturdy and hefty sound good to me as I am not really into babying bags. I look after them and but they gotta still be independent





frenziedhandbag said:


> Just wondering how do you find natural? It's really a year round color and very versatile. Black is lovely but somehow I feel it can look stark with a lighter outfit? Natural will look nice with both light and dark outfits. But of course, it boils down to your own preference.  I love mine in natural.


I second natural and turtle dove too. I think all three are easy to match. The black tends to give off a much more serious or formal vibe than the other two. Somehow the Matt leather makes it look more classy in black. It’ll work well with coats for winter too. And I agree that natural is a year round color and gives it a more fun and casual vibe. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## liliasla

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just wondering how do you find natural? It's really a year round color and very versatile. Black is lovely but somehow I feel it can look stark with a lighter outfit? Natural will look nice with both light and dark outfits. But of course, it boils down to your own preference.  I love mine in natural.


 Oh yours is beautiful! I think I gotta rethink this!  Will it go with navy?  All my jackets are navy ha ha ha
Maybe colours are great after all.
I recently got myself a new laptop backpack Fjällräven no 2 laptop 15 in foliage green and I am so surprised how well it goes with navy and how pretty it is. And I am not even a green-colour person 
So maybe the natural Roseau is the better choice.


----------



## liliasla

viewwing said:


> I second natural and turtle dove too. I think all three are easy to match. The black tends to give off a much more serious or formal vibe than the other two. Somehow the Matt leather makes it look more classy in black. It’ll work well with coats for winter too. And I agree that natural is a year round color and gives it a more fun and casual vibe. Let us know what you decide!



Very good point! I really loooove formal and classy stuff but the truth is that I dress quite casually and often wear New Balance sneakers (although in black ), jeans and tshirt and sportyish jackets or something similar. So fun and casual would be better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

liliasla said:


> So maybe the natural Roseau is the better choice.


Naturel pairs beautifully with navy. I find this color really easy to pair as it is a balanced hue (not too light and also not too dark). In the past, I never considered this hue but once I got my first one, I can't seem to stop. Black is gorgeous in the Roseau leather. I agree with @viewwing that black makes the bag look more formal whereas Naturel less so. My lifestyle is pretty casual so Naturel works better for me and I've been wearing lighter colors thus I find it easier to read for Naturel than a black bag. 

Oooh, your backpack is beautiful. A good green is also very versatile.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

liliasla said:


> the truth is that I dress quite casually


Sounds very much like what I wear too! Love sneakers!


----------



## viewwing

liliasla said:


> Very good point! I really loooove formal and classy stuff but the truth is that I dress quite casually and often wear New Balance sneakers (although in black ), jeans and tshirt and sportyish jackets or something similar. So fun and casual would be better.


If you’re looking for casual, maybe look at your wardrobe colors? If they tend to lean toward warm, natural would be best. If they’re mostly cool hues, then maybe turtledove?

I think both turtledove n natural will look great with a blue coat and a cream sweater! Turtledove more subtle, natural more Of a pop!


----------



## liliasla

viewwing said:


> If you’re looking for casual, maybe look at your wardrobe colors? If they tend to lean toward warm, natural would be best. If they’re mostly cool hues, then maybe turtledove?
> 
> I think both turtledove n natural will look great with a blue coat and a cream sweater! Turtledove more subtle, natural more Of a pop!



I think I look better in colder hues. However, as my wardrobe is mainly navy, black, white and some more navy, blue and black jeans, light grey and few burgundy items, I think natural could be a great pop of colour in this very neutral wardrobe  

And I have one congac coloured bag which I do love with all my navy jackets (rain jacket here on the photo)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I think both turtledove n natural will look great with a blue coat and a cream sweater! Turtledove more subtle, natural more Of a pop!


I am loving your colour pairings!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

liliasla said:


> And I have one congac coloured bag which I do love with all my navy jackets


This cognac bag lent such a nice contrast to the outfit. Looks like the naturel will serve you well.


----------



## viewwing

liliasla said:


> I think I look better in colder hues. However, as my wardrobe is mainly navy, black, white and some more navy, blue and black jeans, light grey and few burgundy items, I think natural could be a great pop of colour in this very neutral wardrobe
> 
> And I have one congac coloured bag which I do love with all my navy jackets (rain jacket here on the photo)
> 
> View attachment 5256476


Well since you already have a nice cognac bag, maybe to diversify a little, you could try the turtledove. It really is a very nice grey.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> maybe to diversify a little, you could try the turtledove. It really is a very nice grey.


@liliasla agree about turtledove. It truly is a gorgeous grey and in the roseau leather, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## viewwing

@liliasla grey and blue pairing for me today.


----------



## Jam2

Got this recently as a work bag, boutique was having a sale for this colour only and I got the last piece. The leather is so soft and the bag is easy to carry. Loving it


----------



## viewwing

Jam2 said:


> Got this recently as a work bag, boutique was having a sale for this colour only and I got the last piece. The leather is so soft and the bag is easy to carry. Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292337


It’s a beautiful color...and quite a neutral too. Goes with everything and the Roseau essential is the perfect leather tote. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jam2 said:


> Got this recently as a work bag


Congrats! I love this line. Very pretty neutral and quite lightweight too. Enjoy it.


----------



## tanyamarie

brightblonde said:


> Thank you, Cosmopolitan & frenziedhandbag.  I just ordered the flap crossbody!


How are you loving the flap crossbody? I am trying to decide on the Mulberry mini Alexia or the Roseau Flap Crossbody.


----------



## Isa_95

Hi everyone, 
I purchased a Roseau essential tote last year in black and am considering to get one in the natural/cognac colour too to have a spring/summer alternative. However, I’m already seeing some corner wear (or is it just me?) on this one although I take care of it without babying it too much. How do you experience this with your Roseau essentials (especially the lighter colours)?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Isa_95 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I purchased a Roseau essential tote last year in black and am considering to get one in the natural/cognac colour too to have a spring/summer alternative. However, I’m already seeing some corner wear (or is it just me?) on this one although I take care of it without babying it too much. How do you experience this with your Roseau essentials (especially the lighter colours)?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Honestly I'm not seeing corner wear, I think I'm seeing glare from the pic lighting; it seems the leather grain is not as apparent on the corners because of the folding and stretching in that area? Hopefully a Roseau essential owner will chime in on the durability. Good luck.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a pic of my new Roseau XS shoulder bags in black and white, plus some Instagram shots. I got rid of all my larger Roseau totes posted earlier in this thread, but this little SS22 style is feeling fresh and working for me right now. Glad to still have some bags from the classic Roseau line in my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glad to still have some bags from the classic Roseau line in my collection.


Super enabling pics. Gorgeous Roseaus. I'm happy that you have them in your collection too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> How do you experience this with your Roseau essentials (especially the lighter colours)?


I agree with @Cosmopolitan and don't see any corner wear too. I have the Roseau Essential shoulder bag in Natural and do not baby it as well. I find this leather type to be very hardy. The corners for mine.


----------



## littleblackbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a pic of my new Roseau XS shoulder bags in black and white, plus some Instagram shots. I got rid of all my larger Roseau totes posted earlier in this thread, but this little SS22 style is feeling fresh and working for me right now. Glad to still have some bags from the classic Roseau line in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5348953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348955
> View attachment 5348956
> View attachment 5348957
> View attachment 5348958
> View attachment 5348959
> View attachment 5348960
> View attachment 5348961
> View attachment 5348962


You are evil *Cosmopolitan! *These pics are totally telling me I need one


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree with @Cosmopolitan and don't see any corner wear too. I have the Roseau Essential shoulder bag in Natural and do not baby it as well. I find this leather type to be very hardy. The corners for mine.
> 
> View attachment 5349598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349601


Ooh have you shared mod pics for this FHB? I would love to see...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> I would love to see. I really love this bag.


There you go. Perfect size for me. I prefer the north south orientation as I don't carry much. This bag allows me to have all my essentials standing upright, offering me easy access to just reach in and get what I need. As always, LC has this deep zippered pocket on one side and I slot my valuables within. Very secure. I don't clasp the toggle though.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> There you go. Perfect size for me. I prefer the north south orientation as I don't carry much. This bag allows me to have all my essentials standing upright, offering me easy access to just reach in and get what I need. As always, LC has this deep zippered pocket on one side and I slot my valuables within. Very secure. I don't clasp the toggle though.
> 
> View attachment 5350664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350665


Ooooh I like that! I don't see that style on the website though. I too like a N/S tote.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Ooooh I like that! I don't see that style on the website though. I too like a N/S tote.


It was only for a very short run. I can't recall whether it was for two seasons or one? When I saw it being discounted, I sought the help of a friend to get it for me as my country did not order it. After the end season sale, this style did not appear in the following season. For its short debut, I cannot even bring myself to say that it was discontinued.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a pic of my new Roseau XS shoulder bags in black and white, plus some Instagram shots. I got rid of all my larger Roseau totes posted earlier in this thread, but this little SS22 style is feeling fresh and working for me right now. Glad to still have some bags from the classic Roseau line in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5348953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348955
> View attachment 5348956
> View attachment 5348957
> View attachment 5348958
> View attachment 5348959
> View attachment 5348960
> View attachment 5348961
> View attachment 5348962



I think your own pic is superb! All these other IG pics pale in comparison LOL! Congrats on your new Roseaus!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

littleblackbag said:


> You are evil *Cosmopolitan! *These pics are totally telling me I need one



Always happy to help!  



SmokieDragon said:


> I think your own pic is superb! All these other IG pics pale in comparison LOL! Congrats on your new Roseaus!



Thanks SD!


----------



## liliasla

Does anyone have Roseau size S? What can you fit in it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

liliasla said:


> Does anyone have Roseau size S? What can you fit in it?


I tagged you in another thread. Hope my pic helps.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Just purchased this from the current sales.


----------



## windnocturne

Hello! May I ask if anybody has the Roseau top handle in sage with any real life photos to share? Is this online photo reflective of the color in real life? Thank you


----------



## Julija

I've just received this beauty. The yellow is more vibrant in real life. I got lucky to get it on sale because it was sold out within minutes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Julija said:


> I've just received this beauty. The yellow is more vibrant in real life. I got lucky to get it on sale because it was sold out within minutes



Congrats on your sale score! I own this style in white and black (pics on previous page) and it’s a great grab and go bag. Enjoy your ray of sunshine.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

windnocturne said:


> Hello! May I ask if anybody has the Roseau top handle in sage with any real life photos to share? Is this online photo reflective of the color in real life? Thank you



Sorry I don’t own this one but in the publicity pics during the season it came out it appeared to be a very very pale green. I actually mistook it for a white bag in some photos, see below. I think your pic is more accurate though. It is a pretty refreshing color.


----------



## windnocturne

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sorry I don’t own this one but in the publicity pics during the season it came out it appeared to be a very very pale green. I actually mistook it for a white bag in some photos, see below. I think your pic is more accurate though. It is a pretty refreshing color.



Thanks @Cosmopolitan!
I do love this shade of pale green…


----------



## Momtutu

Hello! Newish to Longchamp, and had a question. What is the difference between foulonne and roseau? Can a Roseau bag be made out of foulonne leather? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Momtutu said:


> Hello! Newish to Longchamp, and had a question. What is the difference between foulonne and roseau? Can a Roseau bag be made out of foulonne leather? Appreciate the help!



Well Roseau bags have come in many shapes, in addition to the original well-known Roseau tote, and many different leathers and other fabrications. But what all Roseaus have in common is the iconic bamboo metal fob and toggle closure.

If a bag is made of Foulonne leather, a drummed grainy leather that is very durable, it is from the Foulonne line. Foulonne bags do not have the bamboo closure. Hope that helps. 

edited to add: I believe the Roseau line was introduced by Longchamp in 1992, while the Foulonne line was introduced in 1978.


----------



## Momtutu

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well Roseau bags have come in many shapes, in addition to the original well-known Roseau tote, and many different leathers and other fabrications. But what all Roseaus have in common is the iconic bamboo metal fob and toggle closure.
> 
> If a bag is made of Foulonne leather, a drummed grainy leather that is very durable, it is from the Foulonne line. Foulonne bags do not have the bamboo closure. Hope that helps.


Thank you so much! That is very helpful.


----------



## Isa_95

Hi everyone,

I am currently looking into getting a top handle roseau in addition to my essential totes and I'm leaning towards the croco version in M. Does anyone have experience with this bag? I would love to have some input about the (corner)wear, durability, how convenient/versatile it is, how it looks on crossbody (I'm around 5'7") etc. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Isa_95 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently looking into getting a top handle roseau in addition to my essential totes and I'm leaning towards the croco version in M. Does anyone have experience with this bag? I would love to have some input about the (corner)wear, durability, how convenient/versatile it is, how it looks on crossbody (I'm around 5'7") etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I have owned many Roseau Croco bags over the years and it is one of my favorite Longchamp lines. They are made of a very durable, sturdy stamped leather and I've never had any issues with wear whatsoever. The style is versatile because of course you can wear the sides unsnapped for a larger trapezoid-shaped tote, or cinch them in for a more trim and tailored look. I had several of the medium size totes which you can see here on the first page of this thread. However Longchamp has updated the style since then by widening the handles, slightly tweaking the proportions and adding the strap. For me the medium size was more of a "work tote" and I no longer need those so I've moved on to smaller Roseau styles. To be honest I am a bit dubious about wearing the medium tote as a crossbody. I have tried on the current medium style in the boutique and I recall the strap as a bit shorter (I'd guess a 20" drop) rather than Longchamp's standard 22" length drop for a crossbody strap. Longchamp.com does not list the strap length but you could check with customer service. Plus the medium tote is just a little big and the handles stick up awkwardly for crossbody wear in my opinion. I am 5'4" so maybe since you are a little taller it could work for you? The small Roseau tote works better as a crossbody. Hope all this helps.


----------



## Isa_95

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have owned many Roseau Croco bags over the years and it is one of my favorite Longchamp lines. They are made of a very durable, sturdy stamped leather and I've never had any issues with wear whatsoever. The style is versatile because of course you can wear the sides unsnapped for a larger trapezoid-shaped tote, or cinch them in for a more trim and tailored look. I had several of the medium size totes which you can see here on the first page of this thread. However Longchamp has updated the style since then by widening the handles, slightly tweaking the proportions and adding the strap. For me the medium size was more of a "work tote" and I no longer need those so I've moved on to smaller Roseau styles. To be honest I am a bit dubious about wearing the medium tote as a crossbody. I have tried on the current medium style in the boutique and I recall the strap as a bit shorter (I'd guess a 20" drop) rather than Longchamp's standard 22" length drop for a crossbody strap. Longchamp.com does not list the strap length but you could check with customer service. Plus the medium tote is just a little big and the handles stick up awkwardly for crossbody wear in my opinion. I am 5'4" so maybe since you are a little taller it could work for you? The small Roseau tote works better as a crossbody. Hope all this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5574689
> View attachment 5574690
> View attachment 5574691





Cosmopolitan said:


> I have owned many Roseau Croco bags over the years and it is one of my favorite Longchamp lines. They are made of a very durable, sturdy stamped leather and I've never had any issues with wear whatsoever. The style is versatile because of course you can wear the sides unsnapped for a larger trapezoid-shaped tote, or cinch them in for a more trim and tailored look. I had several of the medium size totes which you can see here on the first page of this thread. However Longchamp has updated the style since then by widening the handles, slightly tweaking the proportions and adding the strap. For me the medium size was more of a "work tote" and I no longer need those so I've moved on to smaller Roseau styles. To be honest I am a bit dubious about wearing the medium tote as a crossbody. I have tried on the current medium style in the boutique and I recall the strap as a bit shorter (I'd guess a 20" drop) rather than Longchamp's standard 22" length drop for a crossbody strap. Longchamp.com does not list the strap length but you could check with customer service. Plus the medium tote is just a little big and the handles stick up awkwardly for crossbody wear in my opinion. I am 5'4" so maybe since you are a little taller it could work for you? The small Roseau tote works better as a crossbody. Hope all this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5574689
> View attachment 5574690
> View attachment 5574691


Thank you for the detailed reply. I’m currently looking at the medium size due to needing quite a lot of things on a daily basis. I guess I will have to try the two sizes in store to decide.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Isa_95 said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply. I’m currently looking at the medium size due to needing quite a lot of things on a daily basis. I guess I will have to try the two sizes in store to decide.


Yes absolutely, if you can try them on in person that would be ideal. I think you'll find that since you want to carry a lot, the medium size will be perfect for you. Good luck.


----------



## Julia T.

my first roseau and i think it won’t be my last… as i’m eyeing the croco top handle pic above.. hmm.. 
i should choose the small size, as this xs size is a bit tight for my essential things.
Pick the “safe” black color for the 1st time, but when i saw the red and yellow color, it’s very tempting


----------



## Julia T.

is there a small size for roseau shoulder bag? because i only saw the medium and this xs size


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Julia T. said:


> my first roseau and i think it won’t be my last… as i’m eyeing the croco top handle pic above.. hmm..
> i should choose the small size, as this xs size is a bit tight for my essential things.
> Pick the “safe” black color for the 1st time, but when i saw the red and yellow color, it’s very tempting
> 
> View attachment 5583586


Congrats on your new bag! You are correct that this style only comes in XS (about 9” wide) and M (about 11” wide). I own two in the XS. I particularly love it as a grab and go bag for going out to dinner or throwing it over my shoulder while out for drinks. I find it pretty spacious for a small bag but I can understand it would be tight as an everyday bag, especially if you are used to carrying more like an umbrella or big sunglasses case. There are so many Roseau styles I hope you find one that works for you.


----------



## Julia T.

What a lovely roseau! i’m so tempted to buy one like yours.
May i know is the croco leather easy to care? and is it sturdy enough?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Julia T. said:


> What a lovely roseau! i’m so tempted to buy one like yours.
> May i know is the croco leather easy to care? and is it sturdy enough?


Very durable and worry-free!


----------



## Julia T.

Cosmopolitan said:


> Very durable and worry-free!


Thanks for your insightful reply. The croco style will be on my list then


----------



## pursekitten

General question: 

Do vintage Roseau totes from the 1990s all have leather Longchamp tags sewn into the interior lining? Or were there some lines that don't have a tag? 

(I recently replaced my vintage Roseau tote with another vintage Roseau tote from Poshmark, but the Poshmark Roseau doesn't have a leather tag inside. The interior open pocket is torn on the side, so I'm wondering if that's where the tag would've been.)

Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pursekitten said:


> General question:
> 
> Do vintage Roseau totes from the 1990s all have leather Longchamp tags sewn into the interior lining? Or were there some lines that don't have a tag?
> 
> (I recently replaced my vintage Roseau tote with another vintage Roseau tote from Poshmark, but the Poshmark Roseau doesn't have a leather tag inside. The interior open pocket is torn on the side, so I'm wondering if that's where the tag would've been.)
> 
> Thank you for the insight!


I have seen a few vintage Roseaus from the 90s and they had interior tags. I am not an authenticator, though, and I cannot say definitively that they all had tags, because after all that was 30 years ago. Unfortunately I’m not sure if any members who regularly visit this subforum these days can assist. I’m sorry, I really wish I could be more helpful. If your bag had any kind of tag you could call Longchamp customer service and read them the numbers.


----------



## pursekitten

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have seen a few vintage Roseaus from the 90s and they had interior tags. I am not an authenticator, though, and I cannot say definitively that they all had tags, because after all that was 30 years ago. Unfortunately I’m not sure if any members who regularly visit this subforum these days can assist. I’m sorry, I really wish I could be more helpful. If your bag had any kind of tag you could call Longchamp customer service and read them the numbers.



Thank you so much for the advice! 

Unfortunately, the bag doesn't have any kind of serial number or tag on the inside. 

However, it does have notches in the same place where my old Roseau tote has its tag though. I posted in the Longchamp authentication thread and have ordered an online authentication. 

I just love the vintage 1990s Roseau tote's shape so much! But vintage replacements are so hard to find.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pursekitten said:


> Thank you so much for the advice!
> 
> Unfortunately, the bag doesn't have any kind of serial number or tag on the inside.
> 
> However, it does have notches in the same place where my old Roseau tote has its tag though. I posted in the Longchamp authentication thread and have ordered an online authentication.
> 
> I just love the vintage 1990s Roseau tote's shape so much! But vintage replacements are so hard to find.


Best of luck with your online authentication!


----------



## 7th House

Julia T. said:


> my first roseau and i think it won’t be my last… as i’m eyeing the croco top handle pic above.. hmm..
> i should choose the small size, as this xs size is a bit tight for my essential things.
> Pick the “safe” black color for the 1st time, but when i saw the red and yellow color, it’s very tempting
> 
> View attachment 5583586


How are you liking this bag so far? I saw it in the street today and I thought its quite cute!


----------



## Julia T.

7th House said:


> How are you liking this bag so far? I saw it in the street today and I thought its quite cute!


I love it. It’s very light and easy to grab, although it’s a bit tight as my everyday bag. mostly i leave it open, so i can easily grab my things inside. when it’s full sometimes it’s not easy to open and close the bag.


----------



## Euclase

My first Longchamp bag, a small croc-embossed Roseau crossbody. I’m picky about neutral brown-ish bags, so I love that this one has so many shades of color. 

Here she is in action, during her inaugural outing; the winery made for a beautiful backdrop.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Euclase said:


> My first Longchamp bag, a small croc-embossed Roseau crossbody. I’m picky about neutral brown-ish bags, so I love that this one has so many shades of color.
> 
> Here she is in action, during her inaugural outing; the winery made for a beautiful backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 5616586


Beautiful!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> Here she is in action, during her inaugural outing; the winery made for a beautiful backdrop.


I love this bag! So beautiful! This style is one of mu favourites from the Roseau line. Enjoy.


----------



## escamillo

I went to Bloomingdales to check out a Cuir bag for an upcoming trip. Unexpectedly, the Roseau Essential Tote in grey caught my eye, and as soon as I felt the leather I knew I had to have it. But I don’t love thin double straps, so I ordered the Roseau Essential Hobo instead. 

The leather is so soft and slouchy! I’m obsessed. The stock photos have no slouch don’t do it justice at all. The first photo below is true to the real color and the second is too light but captures how the bag just collapses


----------



## Woodsend

escamillo said:


> I went to Bloomingdales to check out a Cuir bag for an upcoming trip. Unexpectedly, the Roseau Essential Tote in grey caught my eye, and as soon as I felt the leather I knew I had to have it. But I don’t love thin double straps, so I ordered the Roseau Essential Hobo instead.
> 
> The leather is so soft and slouchy! I’m obsessed. The stock photos have no slouch don’t do it justice at all. The first photo below is true to the real color and the second is too light but captures how the bag just collapses
> 
> View attachment 5619276
> 
> View attachment 5619277


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> The leather is so soft and slouchy! I’m obsessed. The stock photos have no slouch don’t do it justice at all.


This is absolutely stunning. I love a slouchy tote and the Roseau Essential leather is just divine. Thick, supple and yet lightweight, this tote in grey is perfect. Congrats on snagging one and I'm glad to hear how much you like it.


----------



## danna_b

Hello ladies, can you help me identify this exact model of Longchamp bag? I know it is Roseau line, but not sure which model it is exactly. 
I am searching for something similar as a work tote to fit my 16'' MacBook Pro and some other essentials... I have to carry my laptop constantly now, since I'm back and forth between homeoffice and in-office work... If anyone has this model, please share how comfortable it is to wear on shoulder. 
Thanks a lot. 

Picture is from Luckiest girl alive movie btw, recommendations


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> Hello ladies, can you help me identify this exact model of Longchamp bag? I know it is Roseau line, but not sure which model it is exactly.
> I am searching for something similar as a work tote to fit my 16'' MacBook Pro and some other essentials... I have to carry my laptop constantly now, since I'm back and forth between homeoffice and in-office work... If anyone has this model, please share how comfortable it is to wear on shoulder.
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Picture is from Luckiest girl alive movie btw, recommendations
> 
> View attachment 5634742


This should be it. 





						Shoulder bag Roseau Black (10060HPN001) | Longchamp SG
					

You'll love this shoulder bag for its sleek lines and extra-wide chapes. Thanks to its perfect size, it has plenty of space to keep all your documents and will accompany you all day long! Combining simple and sophisticated style, Longchamp has totally revamped its iconic ROSEAU line. Supple...




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## Moxisox

Does anyone have the XL Roseau hobo? Curious what RL pics look like of it. I wasn’t able to find any YT videos.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Moxisox said:


> Does anyone have the XL Roseau hobo? Curious what RL pics look like of it. I wasn’t able to find any YT videos.


Here are a few IG pics of the Roseau Essential XL hobo I posted earlier in the FW22 thread. Hope that helps. 

(This first one is a guy.)


----------



## Moxisox

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are a few IG pics of the Roseau Essential XL hobo I posted earlier in the FW22 thread. Hope that helps.
> 
> (This first one is a guy.)



Thank you. It sure is an xl. Looks to be a close size to the Neverfull GM maybe.


----------



## escamillo

Moxisox said:


> Does anyone have the XL Roseau hobo? Curious what RL pics look like of it. I wasn’t able to find any YT videos.


I wish I had taken a photo, but I tried it and it’s fabulous! Way less overwhelming than I expected (note though I’m not petite). My hesitation is not the look but the weight of the bag. It’s not crazy heavy (a little over 2 lbs), but I try to spare my back/shoulders.


----------



## Moxisox

escamillo said:


> I wish I had taken a photo, but I tried it and it’s fabulous! Way less overwhelming than I expected (note though I’m not petite). My hesitation is not the look but the weight of the bag. It’s not crazy heavy (a little over 2 lbs), but I try to spare my back/shoulders.


That’s a good point about the weight. I can’t do heavy bags, so I’ll be able to put this one out of my mind now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

XL Roseau Shoulder Bag sighted at Nordstrom Seattle.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> XL Roseau Shoulder Bag sighted at Nordstrom Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 5662673


How fun! They look well stocked.  Did anything catch your eye??  Im waiting for a bag delievery from Nordstrom Seattle!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> How fun! They look well stocked.  Did anything catch your eye??  Im waiting for a bag delievery from Nordstrom Seattle


There was only this display and another beside it with just burgundy cuirs. I must say I am looking at burgundy in a new light. Somehow it looked much prettier than under the LC boutique lighting in my country. Oooh, can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

escamillo said:


> I went to Bloomingdales to check out a Cuir bag for an upcoming trip. Unexpectedly, the Roseau Essential Tote in grey caught my eye, and as soon as I felt the leather I knew I had to have it. But I don’t love thin double straps, so I ordered the Roseau Essential Hobo instead.
> 
> The leather is so soft and slouchy! I’m obsessed. The stock photos have no slouch don’t do it justice at all. The first photo below is true to the real color and the second is too light but captures how the bag just collapses
> 
> View attachment 5619276
> 
> View attachment 5619277


Thank you for posting this! Just purchased this in Saffron. Will post pics soon. Your bag is lovely and I’m excited about the slouching.


----------



## escamillo

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Thank you for posting this! Just purchased this in Saffron. Will post pics soon. Your bag is lovely and I’m excited about the slouching.


Yay! I hope you love it. I still adore mine and am thinking about buying another in black since it’s now on sale (indicating that this style will be discontinued).


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> Yay! I hope you love it. I still adore mine and am thinking about buying another in black since it’s now on sale (indicating that this style will be discontinued).


I think it’s a timeless bag that you will use over and over again. I say go for it!


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> I think it’s a timeless bag that you will use over and over again. I say go for it!


Hehe you’re so right!


----------



## Skb0325

Euclase said:


> My first Longchamp bag, a small croc-embossed Roseau crossbody. I’m picky about neutral brown-ish bags, so I love that this one has so many shades of color.
> 
> Here she is in action, during her inaugural outing; the winery made for a beautiful backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 5616586


This is beautiful! Can I ask what the name is for the Roseau? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## Euclase

Skb0325 said:


> This is beautiful! Can I ask what the name is for the Roseau? I can't find it on their website.


Thank you! Here’s the name from Saks off Fifth:
Croc-Embossed Leather Crossbody Bag. The color is Sand. HTH!


----------



## Isa_95

Happy to finally add the medium in croco to my collection. Can’t wait to take this bag out


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> Happy to finally add the medium in croco to my collection. Can’t wait to take this bag out


Stunning!


----------



## viewwing

Isa_95 said:


> Happy to finally add the medium in croco to my collection. Can’t wait to take this bag out
> 
> View attachment 5679527


So elegant! If I had a more formal lifestyle, I’d be all over it!


----------

